# Sassuolo - Milan: 22 maggio 2022 ore 18. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

Sassuolo - Mila, ultima giornata di Serie A. Ai rossoneri basta un punto per vincere lo scudetto. Si gioca in contemporanea con Inter - Sampdoria. Partita in programma domenica 22 maggio 2022 alle ore 18.

Diretta tv su DAZN dalla ore 18:00 di domenica 22 maggio 2022

Seguiranno news e commenti


----------



## princeps (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sassuolo - Mila, ultima giornata di Serie A. Ai rossoneri basta un punto per vincere lo scudetto. Si gioca in contemporanea con Inter - Sampdoria. Partita in programma domenica 22 maggio 2022
> 
> L'orario è ancora da definire.
> 
> ...


Sarà durissima....Sassuolo in modalità Real Madrid, Berardi versione CR7 tempi d'oro, Scamacca Ibra prime, Rasparodi il nuovo Aguero....

Ho davvero paura...come si fa ad aspettare fino al 22?


----------



## fabri47 (15 Maggio 2022)

Giocare per vincerla e non sottovalutare nulla. Nella speranza che pure l'Inter se la faccia sotto all'ultima, anche se la Samp è veramente poca roba.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sassuolo - Mila, ultima giornata di Serie A. Ai rossoneri basta un punto per vincere lo scudetto. Si gioca in contemporanea con Inter - Sampdoria. Partita in programma domenica 22 maggio 2022
> 
> L'orario è ancora da definire.
> 
> ...



Forza ragazzi! FORZA!

Ce lo meritiamo tutto questo scudetto, determinati e concentrati, e sarà nostro!


----------



## neversayconte (15 Maggio 2022)

che ansia non so se ci arrivo


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

Partita difficilissima.

Scenderemo in campo sapendo di non essere obbligati a vincere, e questo NON è un vantaggio. Saremo suscettibili agli aggiornamenti in tempo reale provenienti da San Siro dove l'Inter ovviamente vincerà senza problemi. Affronteremo un avversario che all'andata ci ha battuto nettamente, consci che prendere un gol potrebbe essere deleterio.
Dobbiamo scendere in campo per segnare il più in fretta possibile, e noi facciamo una tremenda fatica a sbloccare.

Non è impossibile, ma bisogna prendere le giuste misure a questa partita.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

La mia partita incubo da due mesi. Non sopravvivo, non ce la posso fare. Io ho dato tutto oggi.


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sassuolo - Mila, ultima giornata di Serie A. Ai rossoneri basta un punto per vincere lo scudetto. Si gioca in contemporanea con Inter - Sampdoria. Partita in programma domenica 22 maggio 2022
> 
> L'orario è ancora da definire.
> 
> ...


Sarà una partita simile ad oggi ma con ancora più ansia e paura. 
Si gioca per vincere lo scudetto ma non serve necessariamente vincere , basta non perdere. 
Partita terribile. 

Occhio che oggi 3 dei nostri li ho visti molto male, il capitano innanzitutto .


----------



## danjr (15 Maggio 2022)

Sarà durissima, giochiamo contro una squadra che farà la parità della vita


----------



## Pungiglione (15 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sarà una partita simile ad oggi ma con ancora più ansia e paura.
> Si gioca per vincere lo scudetto ma non serve necessariamente vincere , basta non perdere.
> Partita terribile.
> 
> Occhio che oggi 3 dei nostri li ho visti molto male, il capitano innanzitutto .


Ho invocato dal 1' della ripresa l'ingresso di Florenzi, Calabria molto in difficoltà


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (15 Maggio 2022)

Stasera lo strabico con due smartphone videochiama frattesi e scamacca contemporaneamente


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Ho invocato dal 1' della ripresa l'ingresso di Florenzi, Calabria molto in difficoltà


Molto male Calabria. 
La tensione lo ha bloccato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

Comunque eccezionali Tomori e Kalulu a resistere alla diffida.


----------



## Mauricio (15 Maggio 2022)

Se dopo aver battuto Lazio, Fiorentina, Verona e Atalanta bisogna temere il Sassuolo non si va molto lontano. 
Ma come per le altre partite vedo pessimismo, per cui direi che lo scudetto è vicino! Anche perchè, diciamocelo seriamente, arrivati a questo punto e non vincerlo, al netto di furti clamorosi, sarebbe solo colpa del Milan e ci sarebbe da fare molta autocritica.


----------



## Konrad (15 Maggio 2022)

Ripeto, ho visto troppa convinzione che fosse finita oggi. Il cetriolone è dietro l'angolo. Sarà una settimana di tensione altissima


----------



## Solo (15 Maggio 2022)

Gol di Berardi manco quotato...

Comunque niente scuse. Le qualità per pisciargli in testa e alzargli lo scudo in faccia le abbiamo tutte.


----------



## Milo (15 Maggio 2022)

Ma perché non si sa ancora l’orario???


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Maggio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Partita difficilissima.
> 
> Scenderemo in campo sapendo di non essere obbligati a vincere, e questo NON è un vantaggio. Saremo suscettibili agli aggiornamenti in tempo reale provenienti da San Siro dove l'Inter ovviamente vincerà senza problemi. Affronteremo un avversario che all'andata ci ha battuto nettamente, consci che prendere un gol potrebbe essere deleterio.
> Dobbiamo scendere in campo per segnare il più in fretta possibile, e noi facciamo una tremenda fatica a sbloccare.
> ...


Suscettibili più o meno. Non vincendo oggi certamente. La squadra l’ho visto compattissima e con questo atteggiamento…


----------



## chicagousait (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sassuolo - Mila, ultima giornata di Serie A. Ai rossoneri basta un punto per vincere lo scudetto. Si gioca in contemporanea con Inter - Sampdoria. Partita in programma domenica 22 maggio 2022
> 
> L'orario è ancora da definire.
> 
> ...


Un'altra settimana di ansia


----------



## AntaniPioco (15 Maggio 2022)

C'è qualche speranza che si giochino di sabato le partite dello scudetto?


----------



## Tobi (15 Maggio 2022)

Anche il MAESTRO Giampy ha la possibilità di farsi amare dal popolo rossonero qualche anno dopo...


----------



## UDG (15 Maggio 2022)

Per me non ha senso arrivare a pari punti è vincere per differenza reti. Dobbiamo arrivare primi, Domenica dobbiamo vincere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> C'è qualche speranza che si giochino di sabato le partite dello scudetto?



No, ci sono i cantanti del PD in piazza Duomo.


----------



## Raryof (15 Maggio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Stasera lo strabico con due smartphone videochiama frattesi e scamacca contemporaneamente


Con un occhio guarda uno e con l'altro il secondo.
Il guercio del var.


----------



## admin (15 Maggio 2022)

*Sky: al 99% entrambe le partite si giocheranno alle 15 per poi far organizzare la festa scudetto a una delle due milanesi.*


----------



## diavoloINme (15 Maggio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Per me non ha senso arrivare a pari punti è vincere per differenza reti. Dobbiamo arrivare primi, Domenica dobbiamo vincere


Contro gente che si è fregiata di scudetti di cartone o rispetta le scadenze coi pagherò?
Ha senso , ha senso.

Anche perché il campionato in un mondo onesto era chiuso da settimane.


----------



## kYMERA (15 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque eccezionali Tomori e Kalulu a resistere alla diffida.


Da quanto sono in diffida? Dalla Lazio praticamente.


----------



## Hellscream (15 Maggio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Anche il MAESTRO Giampy ha la possibilità di farsi amare dal popolo rossonero qualche anno dopo...


È più probabile che si materializzi Freya Parker nel mio letto


----------



## Kaw (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sassuolo - Mila, ultima giornata di Serie A. Ai rossoneri basta un punto per vincere lo scudetto. Si gioca in contemporanea con Inter - Sampdoria. Partita in programma domenica 22 maggio 2022
> 
> L'orario è ancora da definire.
> 
> ...


Per chi non se la sente di vederla ci sarà il gran premio in contemporanea


----------



## Milo (15 Maggio 2022)

Se sapete altre info di quando usciranno i biglietti vi chiedo di taggarmi, se possibile.

se li trovassi mai, prendo qualsiasi posto? Non scocceranno come quei delinquenti del Verona vero?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Se sapete altre info di quando usciranno i biglietti vi chiedo di taggarmi, se possibile.
> 
> se li trovassi mai, prendo qualsiasi posto? Non scocceranno come quei delinquenti del Verona vero?



No, sono tranquilli.


----------



## andre85 (15 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sassuolo - Mila, ultima giornata di Serie A. Ai rossoneri basta un punto per vincere lo scudetto. Si gioca in contemporanea con Inter - Sampdoria. Partita in programma domenica 22 maggio 2022
> 
> L'orario è ancora da definire.
> 
> ...


L’ansia sta a mille, loro non si scanseranno mai. Ma sono una delle peggiori difese del campionato (sestultimi), e noi siamo la migliore. L arbitraggio non penso sia un problema vedendo le ultime partite e considerando che un errore grossolano all ultima di campionato farebbe si che se ne parlerebbe per 3 mesi ininterrotti. Sono convinto che sia tutto nelle nostre mani, che vedrò i mostri in sta settimana, ma che quando ci penserò lucidamente saprò che sta partita si porta a casa al 90%


----------



## Milo (15 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> No, sono tranquilli.



anche con maglietta ed (nel caso ) esultanza?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> anche con maglietta ed (nel caso ) esultanza?



Io sono andato tante volte al tardini e non mi hanno mai fatto niente, a Reggio più o meno è uguale anche se sono più teste quadre


----------



## Milo (15 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io sono andato tante volte al tardini e non mi hanno mai fatto niente, a Reggio più o meno è uguale anche se sono più teste quadre


Quindi riuscissi ad azzeccare l’ore ed entrare nel sistema dei biglietti prendo il primo che vedo ok


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Maggio 2022)

Diverso sarebbe a Piacenza, lì ti fanno lo scalpo. Ci andavo da ragazzino e l'odio verso il Milan era a livelli traumatici.


----------



## Now i'm here (16 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sassuolo - Mila, ultima giornata di Serie A. Ai rossoneri basta un punto per vincere lo scudetto. Si gioca in contemporanea con Inter - Sampdoria. Partita in programma domenica 22 maggio 2022
> 
> L'orario è ancora da definire.
> 
> ...


ma stavolta è ufficiale che si gioca in contemporanea ? 

cmq sarà durissima. 
il fatto di avere anche il pari tra i risultati positivi, ho paura che faccia rilassare troppo i nostri. 

sulla ridicola sampdoria non ripongo speranze, come tutte le ultime avversarie che hanno affrontato fin'ora. 
staranno 3-0 già a fine primo tempo, se non di più.


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sassuolo - Mila, ultima giornata di Serie A. Ai rossoneri basta un punto per vincere lo scudetto. Si gioca in contemporanea con Inter - Sampdoria. Partita in programma domenica 22 maggio 2022
> 
> L'orario è ancora da definire.
> 
> ...


Ma io come ci arrivo vivo al 22?


----------



## Simo98 (16 Maggio 2022)

Se perdiamo lo scudetto per questi maledetti del Sassuolo impazzisco, sono una delle squadre che odio di più


----------



## Simo98 (16 Maggio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma stavolta è ufficiale che si gioca in contemporanea ?
> 
> cmq sarà durissima.
> il fatto di avere anche il pari tra i risultati positivi, ho paura che faccia rilassare troppo i nostri.
> ...


Il bonus pareggio c'era da 3 partite ma i nostri non si sono mai fatti influenzare, anche se le partite con Verona e Atalanta potevano essere quelle giuste


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Maggio 2022)

Spero di trovare un biglietto (ipotesi quasi impossibile).


----------



## Gamma (16 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sassuolo - Mila, ultima giornata di Serie A. Ai rossoneri basta un punto per vincere lo scudetto. Si gioca in contemporanea con Inter - Sampdoria. Partita in programma domenica 22 maggio 2022
> 
> L'orario è ancora da definire.
> 
> ...



Qualunque cosa dovesse accadere, io sarò orgoglioso dei ragazzi e di tutto l'ambiente Milan.

Dopo anni di melma siamo tornati a giocarci uno Scudetto all'ultima giornata, da favoriti (sulla carta) per giunta. Chi lo avrebbe detto 5 anni fa?
Io no, neanche Nostradamus probabilmente.

Dobbiamo entrare in campo avendo in testa i 3 punti, il pareggio dovrebbe essere solo una piacevole sorpresa nel caso non riuscissimo a vincere la partita, non l'obiettivo da centrare.
Se giochiamo come sappiamo, la portiamo a casa perché siamo più forti di tutto e tutti.

Forza Milan, senza paura!


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Maggio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Qualunque cosa dovesse accadere, io sarò orgoglioso dei ragazzi e di tutto l'ambiente Milan.
> 
> Dopo anni di melma siamo tornati a giocarci uno Scudetto all'ultima giornata, da favoriti (sulla carta) per giunta. Chi lo avrebbe detto 5 anni fa?
> Io no, neanche Nostradamus probabilmente.
> ...



Concordo, non dobbiamo dimenticare che la cosa piu importante e fare di tutto per giocare meglio del rivale E SEGNARE... saranno altri 90+ minuti di passione.


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2022)

Non dormo più. Sono sveglio dalle 5.30.
Aiutatemi


----------



## folletto (16 Maggio 2022)

Altra settimanina tranquilla. Questi quando vedono le nostre maglie…….mamma mia che devastazione psico-fisica


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Maggio 2022)

No raga, io un altra settimana così non riesco a farla. Mi fa male il cuore.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2022)

Incredibile, mesi e mesi fa ho regalato questo weekend alla mia ragazza per Firenze. Ed incredibilmente a quell'ora ho i biglietti prenotati per visite. 

Mi viene da piangere


----------



## Zenos (16 Maggio 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Incredibile, mesi e mesi fa ho regalato questo weekend alla mia ragazza per Firenze. Ed incredibilmente a quell'ora ho i biglietti prenotati per visite.
> 
> Mi viene da piangere


Semplice,annulla tutto.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Semplice,annulla tutto.


È un regalo di compleanno, ed è tardi per annullare. Perderei un bel po' di soldi. 

Piuttosto ci vado e nella fascia oraria della partita non ci sono per nessuno. Al diavolo i musei, troverò un posto dove guardarla con la maglia rossonera addosso. 

Se qualche Fiorentino molesto si avvicina lo prendo a schiaffi


----------



## folletto (16 Maggio 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Incredibile, mesi e mesi fa ho regalato questo weekend alla mia ragazza per Firenze. Ed incredibilmente a quell'ora ho i biglietti prenotati per visite.
> 
> Mi viene da piangere


Io mi sono preso le ferie per stare in pace (da più di un mese…..) ma ho sbagliato fine settimana, e domenica pomeriggio mi tocca lavorare (e per scaramanzia non faccio mai cambi per le partite). Già sto male


----------



## unbreakable (16 Maggio 2022)

manteniamo la calma..anche se capisco che non è facile..anche io speravo che finisse tutto ieri invece sti maledetti sono andati a vincere a cagliari..

dunque basterebbe mostrare ai ragazzi i messaggi di quegli sbruffoni per incitare i nostri ragazzi a chiedere vendetta
inoltre al primo anno di pioli per poter entrtare in euoroupa league abbiamo dovuto battere il sassuolo in casa 

poi è tutto nella testa e nei piedi dei nostri ragazzi..se giocano con la stessa convinzione e evoglia delle ultime partite non c'è sassuolo che tenga


----------



## Freddiedevil (16 Maggio 2022)

Ansia a livelli disumani


----------



## sunburn (16 Maggio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> anche con maglietta ed (nel caso ) esultanza?


Allo stadio, quando si è tra tifosi avversari, è sempre consigliabile pacatezza. Basta un esagitato per rovinarti il pomeriggio.
Purtroppo in Italia siamo ancora a livelli infimi in tema di sportività. Fossi in te andrei senza segni distintivi visibili.


----------



## The P (16 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sassuolo - Mila, ultima giornata di Serie A. Ai rossoneri basta un punto per vincere lo scudetto. Si gioca in contemporanea con Inter - Sampdoria. Partita in programma domenica 22 maggio 2022 alle ore 15.
> 
> Diretta tv su DAZN
> 
> *Sky: al 99% entrambe le partite si giocheranno alle 15 per poi far organizzare la festa scudetto a una delle due milanesi.*


L’ultimo grande sforzo.

Inutile dirlo, partita difficilissima. Il Sassuolo con noi fa sempre partite della vita, e spesso è riuscito a ribaltare il pronostico.
Se giochiamo come nelle ultime partite però possiamo farcela.

non prendiamola sotto gamba e puntiamo a vincere.

PS: è dal 3-1 dell’Inter di ieri sera che sono già in tensione per questa partita


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Maggio 2022)

Delle famose ultime 4-5 partite questa è quella che temo di più.
C’è gente in quello spogliatoio che ci odia e che venderebbero la madre pur di farci perdere.
Intanto l’ansia sale, non credo di reggere una settimana così


----------



## ILMAGO (16 Maggio 2022)

Non succede, ma se succede voglio sul maxi schermo a regggio Emilia il video del turco che anno scorso cantava pioli is on fireeee

partita durissima.


----------



## Davidoff (16 Maggio 2022)

Questi vanno schiantati, assolutamente non giocare per il pareggio, bisogna vincere.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Maggio 2022)

Meraviglioso essere qui a giocarsela. Quasi incredibile pensando da dove siamo partiti e quello che abbiamo passato.

Sarà un pomeriggio di quelli che aspetto da tanti troppi anni. Mi riporta la memoria a quella domenica pomeriggio di Perugia, al goal di Guly e Oliver, al miracolo di Abbiati. Un pomeriggio da milanista.

Ho fiducia totale nella società, in Pioli e nei giocatori. Sono sorprendentemente rilassato e impaziente, non vedo proprio l'ora che sia domenica.


----------



## Roger84 (16 Maggio 2022)

Vorrei che sia già Domenica per liberarmi da questo peso estenuante!!!! E' bellissimo ma duro da sopportare per un tifoso che sogna il Milan anche di notte!!!! Di sicuro gli sfi"ati tifosi merd"zzurri stanno messi peggio di noi a livello psicologico, noi dobbiamo godercela!!!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Maggio 2022)

Forza ragazzi! 1 dannato punto. Ce lo meritiamo noi. FORZA!


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Maggio 2022)

Mi sto consumando dentro nell'attesa.

Detto ciò, a prescindere da come finirà, abbiamo fatto una stagione PAUROSA, contro infortuni e arbitraggi avversi.
In un campionato in cui Marotta non è il padrone, lo avevamo vinto dopo il Verona.
Se lo perderemo, ce lo avranno rubato e lo avremo meritato pur non essendo i piu forti.
Un anno da portare nel cuore per sempre.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Maggio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> anche con maglietta ed (nel caso ) esultanza?



vai tranquillo, maglia ed esultanze permesse. probabilmente lo stadio più tranquillo d'Italia. Certo non andare nella loro curva ad esultare come un pazzo, basta un pò di buon senso.


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Allo stadio, quando si è tra tifosi avversari, è sempre consigliabile pacatezza. Basta un esagitato per rovinarti il pomeriggio.
> Purtroppo in Italia siamo ancora a livelli infimi in tema di sportività. Fossi in te andrei senza segni distintivi visibili.


Si certo è quello che mi sono sempre detto di fare. Poi segna il Milan e.... auguri. 
Se poi ci mettiamo che questa potrebbe essere la partita che ci riporta a casa uno scudetto dopo 11 anni........ ciaone.

In questo caso quelli che devono essere più intelligenti sono i tifosi del Sassuolo: siamo a fine anno, ultima partita, giocano in casa, non si giocano nulla... Perchè rompere le scatole al tifoso milanista che si gioca un trofeo?


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Maggio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Se sapete altre info di quando usciranno i biglietti vi chiedo di taggarmi, se possibile.
> 
> se li trovassi mai, prendo qualsiasi posto? Non scocceranno come quei delinquenti del Verona vero?


Stavo guardando, il sito del Sassuolo è crashato nonostante i biglietti non siano ancora in vendita 
Mi sa che servirà un miracolo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Maggio 2022)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Stavo guardando, il sito del Sassuolo è crashato nonostante i biglietti non siano ancora in vendita
> Mi sa che servirà un miracolo.


sarà come giocare in casa, saremo al 90% milanisti al Mapei.


----------



## rossonero71 (16 Maggio 2022)

Manca l'ultimo tassello,l'ultimo.
Massima attenzione alla troppa euforia, non abbiamo fatto ancora niente.


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sarà come giocare in casa, saremo al 90% milanisti al Mapei.


Speriamo, il tifo è fondamentale.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (16 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Meraviglioso essere qui a giocarsela. Quasi incredibile pensando da dove siamo partiti e quello che abbiamo passato.
> 
> Sarà un pomeriggio di quelli che aspetto da tanti troppi anni. Mi riporta la memoria a quella domenica pomeriggio di Perugia, al goal di Guly e Oliver, al miracolo di Abbiati. Un pomeriggio da milanista.
> 
> Ho fiducia totale nella società, in Pioli e nei giocatori. Sono sorprendentemente rilassato e impaziente, non vedo proprio l'ora che sia domenica.


quella domenica me la ricordo come fosse ora speriamo


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Maggio 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Ho invocato dal 1' della ripresa l'ingresso di Florenzi, Calabria molto in difficoltà


Davvero in difficoltà da alcune settimane, l'unico che sta soffrendo tra quelli dietro. Florenzi è gasato ma rientra comunque da un mese di infortunio, stiamo certi che Pioli farà la scelta migliore.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (16 Maggio 2022)

Come scrivevo sull'altro topic, al Mapei Stadium abbiamo vinto le ultime 5 partite di campionato (0-2, 0-2, 1-4, 1-2, 0-2) , quindi al contrario di quanto scrivono in molti sul loro campo abbiamo un ruolino di marcia molto positivo, a San Siro invece abbiamo quasi sempre faticato contro di loro.
Un po' come l'Atalanta, a Bergamo tranne la parentesi del 5-0 abbiamo quasi sempre fatto bene, mentre in casa non vincevamo contro di loro dal 2014.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (16 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Allo stadio, quando si è tra tifosi avversari, è sempre consigliabile pacatezza. Basta un esagitato per rovinarti il pomeriggio.
> Purtroppo in Italia siamo ancora a livelli infimi in tema di sportività. Fossi in te andrei senza segni distintivi visibili.


Non esiste 
Con indosso i propri colori si tifa con rispetto per la propria squadra


----------



## Andrea89 (16 Maggio 2022)

@Milo 
Biglietti in vendita, io sono in coda e tempo di attesa 1 ora.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Maggio 2022)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Incredibile, mesi e mesi fa ho regalato questo weekend alla mia ragazza per Firenze. Ed incredibilmente a quell'ora ho i biglietti prenotati per visite.
> 
> Mi viene da piangere


va beh ma non scherziamo, annulla tutto. Non esiste scusa al mondo per non vedere la partita.


----------



## Clarenzio (16 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> sarà come giocare in casa, saremo al 90% milanisti al Mapei.


Reggio sarà invasa da Milanisti, sicuramente ce ne saranno tanti anche fuori dallo stadio


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (16 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Meraviglioso essere qui a giocarsela. Quasi incredibile pensando da dove siamo partiti e quello che abbiamo passato.
> 
> Sarà un pomeriggio di quelli che aspetto da tanti troppi anni. Mi riporta la memoria a quella domenica pomeriggio di Perugia, al goal di Guly e Oliver, al miracolo di Abbiati. Un pomeriggio da milanista.
> 
> Ho fiducia totale nella società, in Pioli e nei giocatori. Sono sorprendentemente rilassato e impaziente, non vedo proprio l'ora che sia domenica.


Il sorprendente rilassato non mi convince


----------



## Milo (16 Maggio 2022)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> @Milo
> Biglietti in vendita, io sono in coda e tempo di attesa 1 ora.



10 minuti fa diceva sito in manutenzione perché ancora non si sa l’orario


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Meraviglioso essere qui a giocarsela. Quasi incredibile pensando da dove siamo partiti e quello che abbiamo passato.
> 
> Sarà un pomeriggio di quelli che aspetto da tanti troppi anni. Mi riporta la memoria a quella domenica pomeriggio di Perugia, al goal di Guly e Oliver, al miracolo di Abbiati. Un pomeriggio da milanista.
> 
> Ho fiducia totale nella società, in Pioli e nei giocatori. Sono sorprendentemente rilassato e impaziente, non vedo proprio l'ora che sia domenica.


Ero allo stadio quel giorno. Che ricordo! Incrociamo le dita e che finisca allo stesso modo!


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Maggio 2022)

Anche io in coda per i biglietti. Speriamo bene


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Maggio 2022)

Dobbiamo vincere a tutti i costi ragazzi.


----------



## mil77 (16 Maggio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Anche io in coda per i biglietti. Speriamo bene


Ma se il Sassuolo ha fatto un test dove dice che i biglietti non saranno in vendita fino a che non sarà deciso giorno e ora della partita?


----------



## mark (16 Maggio 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Ma se il Sassuolo ha fatto un test dove dice che i biglietti non saranno in vendita fino a che non sarà deciso giorno e ora della partita?


Esatto, infatti appena finisce la coda ti fa entrare nel sito in cui ti dice che non c'è nessun evento disponibile.


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2022)

*Qui si parla solo della partita. Basta. *


----------



## Trumpusconi (16 Maggio 2022)

Un po di cabala.
Il milan quest'anno ha battuto almeno una volta tutte le squadre con cui ha giocato 2 volte, con l'eccezione di Udinese e Juventus, finite con due pareggi. 
L'unica altra squadra che dobbiamo affrontare, il Sassuolo, ci ha battuti all'andata, e tutte le squadre che ci hanno battuto una volta, alla seconda partita hanno perso contro di noi.
Non abbiamo mai perso due volte contro la stessa squadra in stagione.


----------



## emamilan99 (16 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sassuolo - Mila, ultima giornata di Serie A. Ai rossoneri basta un punto per vincere lo scudetto. Si gioca in contemporanea con Inter - Sampdoria. Partita in programma domenica 22 maggio 2022 alle ore 15.
> 
> Diretta tv su DAZN
> 
> *Sky: al 99% entrambe le partite si giocheranno alle 15 per poi far organizzare la festa scudetto a una delle due milanesi.*


Certo che ci vuole coraggio a far giocare le partite alle 15 a fine maggio.. ci saranno 30 gradi abbondanti


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Maggio 2022)

*Ufficiale: Si giocherà alle ore 18*


----------



## admin (16 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sassuolo - Mila, ultima giornata di Serie A. Ai rossoneri basta un punto per vincere lo scudetto. Si gioca in contemporanea con Inter - Sampdoria. Partita in programma domenica 22 maggio 2022 alle ore 18.
> 
> Diretta tv su DAZN dalla ore 18:00 di domenica 22 maggio 2022
> 
> Seguiranno news e commenti


.


----------



## darden (16 Maggio 2022)

mark ha scritto:


> Esatto, infatti appena finisce la coda ti fa entrare nel sito in cui ti dice che non c'è nessun evento disponibile.



Stanno aspettando la riunione del GOS, se lasciano la vendita aperta a tutti anche nei loro settori chissà che prezzi sparano questi...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Ufficiale: Si giocherà alle ore 18*



menomaleeee


----------



## Mika (16 Maggio 2022)

- 6 giorni. Come la state vivendo fratelli rossoneri?


----------



## Djici (16 Maggio 2022)

Troppa euforia.
Non vorrei che ci scapasse una maledetta sorpresa.

Un modo per vedere suicidi di massa da interisti sarebbe un 1-0 al novantaduesimo prima del nostro ultimo calcio d'angolo. Magic Mike si meriterebbe il gol scudetto  mentre Calhanoglu piange in campo 

Ma esiste anche la versione dove stiamo a 0-0 con un calcio di rigore di scamacca sempre al novantaduesimo.
Ovviamente ci pensa Mike

Il problema e che morirò prima della fine della partita


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> - 6 giorni. Come la state vivendo fratelli rossoneri?



Bene! un misto tra fiducia e rabbia per vincere a Reggio Emilia


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Io mi sono preso le ferie per stare in pace (da più di un mese…..) ma ho sbagliato fine settimana, e domenica pomeriggio mi tocca lavorare (e per scaramanzia non faccio mai cambi per le partite). Già sto male


Io ho preso ferie per lunedì. Di mio le vittorie le smaltisco abbastanza in fretta, ma la delusione per un'eventuale debacle necessiterebbe di essere smaltita con un giorno di riposo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Maggio 2022)

speravo veramente nel pareggio del cagliari, un'altra settimana di ansia sarà durissima. Se arriverà all'ultima, sarà ancora più bello. Mettiamola così.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> - 6 giorni. Come la state vivendo fratelli rossoneri?


Fini a ieri con la stitichezza, da oggi invece con la cacarella, non benissimo direi


----------



## Mika (16 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Fini a ieri con la stitichezza, da oggi invece con la cacarella, non benissimo direi


Speravo nel Cagliari, ma nulla, purtroppo la Salernitana ha sbagliato il rigore del 2-1 che ha concesso loro il bonus contro l'Inter. Se avesse vinto la Salernitana ieri dovevano per forza vincere. Ora per assurdo possono salvarsi se loro vincono contro il Venezia e la Salernitana perde contro l'Udinese.


----------



## folletto (16 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> - 6 giorni. Come la state vivendo fratelli rossoneri?


Se continuo così mi ricoverano entro venerdì


----------



## Mika (16 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Troppa euforia.
> Non vorrei che ci scapasse una maledetta sorpresa.
> 
> Un modo per vedere suicidi di massa da interisti sarebbe un 1-0 al novantaduesimo prima del nostro ultimo calcio d'angolo. Magic Mike si meriterebbe il gol scudetto  mentre Calhanoglu piange in campo
> ...


Idem.


----------



## Ringhio8 (16 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Speravo nel Cagliari, ma nulla, purtroppo la Salernitana ha sbagliato il rigore del 2-1 che ha concesso loro il bonus contro l'Inter. Se avesse vinto la Salernitana ieri dovevano per forza vincere. Ora per assurdo possono salvarsi se loro vincono contro il Venezia e la Salernitana perde contro l'Udinese.


Praticamente salvezza certa, anche se spero in una reazione d'orgoglio veneziana che condanni quel cesso di squadra


----------



## Igniorante (16 Maggio 2022)

Vi dico una cosa, la squadra che è in testa è vuol vincere il campionato non può temere il Sassuolo.
Se deve essere così, allora lasciamo da parte i sogni di gloria, anche perché a livello di giocatori siamo nettamente superiori.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Maggio 2022)

Ieri nel primo tempo comunque eravamo frenetici e in confusione, evidentemente sentivamo la tensione della partita. Contro il Sassuolo l'aspetto mentale sarà cruciale


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Maggio 2022)

la SNAI ci quota vincenti scudetto a 1,05. L'inter a 8. FOLLIA


----------



## kYMERA (16 Maggio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ieri nel primo tempo comunque eravamo frenetici e in confusione, evidentemente sentivamo la tensione della partita. Contro il Sassuolo l'aspetto mentale sarà cruciale


Si comunque c'era il fattore San Siro, avversario forte con motivazioni per fare bene come l'Atalanta e ancora una partita da giocare.
Qui ci siamo, è l'ultima, non abbiamo problemi di beccare ammonizioni (Kalulu e Tomori giovano più timorosi proprio per evitare di farsi ammonitore) e incontriamo un avversario che comunque a parte la voglia di fare una bella partita, comunque non ha motivazioni particolari. In ogni caso, non ne hanno più di noi.


----------



## GP7 (16 Maggio 2022)

Io continuo a pensare al buon Squinzi, artefice del "miracolo" Sassuolo e super tifoso milanista. Vero che ci hanno mazziato anche con lui ancora in vita ma penso che domenica non avrebbe mai potuto sopportare di togliere uno scudetto al Milan ed assegnare la seconda stella ai nati dopo.


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> - 6 giorni. Come la state vivendo fratelli rossoneri?


Sarà che dopo Istanbul non mi uccide nulla ma una sorta di entusiasmo ragionato si è impossessato del mio umore. So che siamo forti, e molto; siamo una squadra solida e ormai abituata a gestire la pressione. Sarà dura? Certamente. Abbiamo i mezzi per portarla/o a casa? Certamente. Fiducia, fiducia e ancora fiducia.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (16 Maggio 2022)

Mi ripeto.. spero di essere felice per 2 motivi
1. Perché il mio Milan vince lo scudetto
2. Perché il mio Milan mi fa incassare 300 euro

Dai ragazzi ! Datemi questa doppia gioia


----------



## Milanoide (16 Maggio 2022)

Leggo ora di un divieto assoluto, per ragioni di ordine pubblico, di portare bandiere, sciarpe etc rossonere nel settore del Sassuolo.
Vabbè...
Milano Città Aperta. Le altre chiuse.


----------



## David Drills (16 Maggio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> la SNAI ci quota vincenti scudetto a 1,05. L'inter a 8. FOLLIA


Io 100 euro glieli metto se è così


----------



## Ecthelion (16 Maggio 2022)

David Drills ha scritto:


> Io 100 euro glieli metto se è così


Non farlo dai. Ti chiedo questo: cosa faresti se domenica fossimo 1-1 e rigore al 96° per il Sassuolo?
Io credo che speri che sbagli o che Mike lo pari. Però ti partono 800 euro in un secondo.
Dai, non farlo.


----------



## David Drills (16 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Non farlo dai. Ti chiedo questo: cosa faresti se domenica fossimo 1-1 e rigore al 96° per il Sassuolo?
> Io credo che speri che sbagli o che Mike lo pari. Però ti partono 800 euro in un secondo.
> Dai, non farlo.


La delusione di un mancato scudetto dopo tutti questi anni di sofferenza in cui non ho perso un minuto dei Constant e dei Montolivi è ben superiore a 800 euro, figuriamoci se penserei ai soldi in caso di Magic Mike che salva lo scudo al 96esimo. Però non si scommette contro la propria squadra, era per dire


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Maggio 2022)

Io ho paura che la sbornia da vittoria contro l'Atalanta possa togliere un po' di energie nervose ai ragazzi. E' stato tutto bellissimo, ma non è ancora finita, vi prego.


----------



## peo74 (16 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Meraviglioso essere qui a giocarsela. Quasi incredibile pensando da dove siamo partiti e quello che abbiamo passato.
> 
> Sarà un pomeriggio di quelli che aspetto da tanti troppi anni. Mi riporta la memoria a quella domenica pomeriggio di Perugia, al goal di Guly e Oliver, al miracolo di Abbiati. Un pomeriggio da milanista.
> 
> Ho fiducia totale nella società, in Pioli e nei giocatori. Sono sorprendentemente rilassato e impaziente, non vedo proprio l'ora che sia domenica.


Ecco, non avrei saputo dirlo meglio: pure io “sorprendentemente rilassato”. Unica cosa: la voglia di Milan se la sta giocando alla pari con la voglia di gnocca!
Ps: ieri mi sono perso il gol di Leao perché in fila al bar..


----------



## MissRossonera (16 Maggio 2022)

Aspetto questo momento da anni ma me la sto facendo sotto già oggi, sono sincera.


----------



## folletto (16 Maggio 2022)

Io ho paura della possibile ultima ladrata della stagione. Dopo la bella parata di dumfries (anche se il rigore, se segnato, avrebbe cambiato poco) ieri sera mi aspetto di tutto. Ormai siamo abituati ma se ci pensiamo hanno fatto delle robe assurde.


----------



## Lineker10 (17 Maggio 2022)

peo74 ha scritto:


> Ecco, non avrei saputo dirlo meglio: pure io “sorprendentemente rilassato”. Unica cosa: la voglia di Milan se la sta giocando alla pari con la voglia di gnocca!
> Ps: ieri mi sono perso il gol di Leao perché in fila al bar..


La mia compagna ormai è rassegnata 
Prima faceva altro quando giocava il Milan, qualche volta negoziava pure tipo per coinvolgermi in qualche cena in orario di partita... ma visto che stavo sempre attaccato al telefono ora tifa pure lei... è piu semplice. Ultimamente è venuta spesso anche allo stadio... 

Ci sono state delle partite, ricordo quella di Napoli per esempio, dove ho portato il tablet a cena fuori e ho messo la partita a tavola. In pratica eravamo tutti gli uomini da una parte del tavolo a guardarla (ho anche diversi amici del Napoli, immaginati il casino) e dall'altra le donne 

Il Milan è una malattia incurabile. La migliore delle malattie. Personalmente ho sofferto tanto nelle stagioni anonime degli anni scorsi, quando vedevo che le cose venivano fatte male e l'immagine del Milan infangata. Adesso che siamo tornati a competere, che vedo una società seria e organizzata, la vivo felice, serenamente. Aspetto la partita contando le ore, come facevo da bambino.


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Maggio 2022)

Dopo aver affrontato due squadre che interpretano il calcio allo stesso modo, verona e atalanta, ne affrontiamo una tatticamente agli antipodi.

Questa la si prepara diversamente.
Attenzione alle palle perse in malo modo perchè il sassuolo muove palla bene e in velocità.
Ma del resto lo abbiamo già visto all'andata a milano...


----------



## kYMERA (17 Maggio 2022)

Curva Sud Milano | Interista Vaffa



Da una vita lo cantiamo,Sei la ***** di Milano,Quello stemma che hai sul cuore Rappresenta il disonore,Tra sconfitte e delusioni, Sempre e solo umiliazioni,R...





www.youtube.com






Da sta mattina praticamente sto cantando questo coro ininterrottamente.
Mio figlio di 7 mesi probabilmente dirà prima "Interista vaffanc*lo" piuttosto che "papà"


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La mia compagna ormai è rassegnata
> Prima faceva altro quando giocava il Milan, qualche volta negoziava pure tipo per coinvolgermi in qualche cena in orario di partita... ma visto che stavo sempre attaccato al telefono ora tifa pure lei... è piu semplice. Ultimamente è venuta spesso anche allo stadio...
> 
> Ci sono state delle partite, ricordo quella di Napoli per esempio, dove ho portato il tablet a cena fuori e ho messo la partita a tavola. In pratica eravamo tutti gli uomini da una parte del tavolo a guardarla (ho anche diversi amici del Napoli, immaginati il casino) e dall'altra le donne
> ...


Mia moglie la valuto come gufo o porta fortuna a seconda del risultato. Però le vede con me anche se talvolta si vergogna per urla, versi paleolitici, saltelli e sguardi straniti dei vicini.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (17 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## kYMERA (17 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## peo74 (17 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Curva Sud Milano | Interista Vaffa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dopo la sua prima esperienza a SanSiro di domenica, il mio piccolo (4anni e mezzo) ieri, mentre guardava “Curioso come George”, cantava “Interista **********!”. Mi sono commosso talmente tanto che non ho udito mia moglie che me ne tirava di ogni!


----------



## Raryof (17 Maggio 2022)

Avevo sentito qualche giorno fa parlare di un Sassuolo in forma top top top top allora sono andato a vedere i risultati che hanno fatto nell'ultimo mese e mezzo

Lazio Sassuolo 2-1
Sassuolo Atalanta 2-1
Cagliari Sassuolo 1-0
Sassuolo Juventus 1-2
Napoli Sassuolo 6-1
Sassuolo Udinese 1-1
Bologna Sassuolo 1-3

Una vittoria senza senso contro una pessima Atalanta che probabilmente stava pensando all'EL, per il resto 0 vittorie, sempre preso gol e squadra relativamente in vacanza, come a Bologna, ritmi blandi, giocatori senza più motivazioni particolari e difesa praticamente inesistente (prendono sempre gol perché si scoprono anche tanto).
Noi abbiamo gamba e lo abbiamo dimostrato in tutte le ultime gare nei secondi tempi, entusiasmo, andiamo là con 2 risultati su 3, privilegio che siamo riusciti a mantenere in tutte le altre partite ben più ostiche di questa, abbiamo i giocatori per fare la differenza negli spazi che avremo e abbiamo giocatori scaltri e fisici da mettere dentro nel secondo tempo, loro per carità avranno entusiasmo o birra nei primi 25-30 minuti ma non mi aspetto che tengano un ritmo altissimo di gioco per tutti i 90 minuti, non lo fanno da mesi, sono una squadra a cui piace giocare la palla e prendersi rischi ergo non andranno aspettati ma pressati, ci vogliono energie mentali incredibili per superare o mettere in difficoltà questo Milan e loro non sembrano averle.
La partita migliore per noi sarà quella in cui segniamo subito, serve il gol che in quel caso vale doppio e non è poco.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (17 Maggio 2022)

Ragazzi leggo troppi troppi commenti negativi per domenica...su con il morale! Leggo chi è terrorizzato dal risultato dell'andata dove siamo usciti sconfitti per 1-3..Ma ricordate lo starting 11? Romagnoli-Kjaer Bakayoko-Diaz-Ibra... Da allora abbiamo cambiato 5 titolari....(Simon vecchio vichingo noi ti aspettiamo a braccia aperte)! E abbiamo preso 3 goal con:
-Tiro della vita di SCAMACCA e una delle poche volte che vedo maignan fermo...
-Goal flipper su calcio d'angolo con deviazione decisiva di simon
-Kessie che in quel momento giocava con la retromarcia attivata perde una sanguinosa palla...berardi mette per terra romagnoli...e goal....
Ma noi oltre il goal abbiamo avuto le occasioni di Kjaer finita a 10 cm dal palo...e il tiro di messias con una bella parata di Consigli...
Ricordiamoci che noi siamo il Milan! e nel nostro spogliatoio queste gare si preparano anche con l'aiuto del simbolo presente sulla maglia e l'onore che devi portare sul prato verde....Per tanti potrebbe essere la prima e unica occasione della vita....Fallire miseramente una partita cosi' significa solamente due cose...o ti tremano le gambe e non sai gestire l'ansia (come quando vai a letto con una gnoccolona e il nostro amichetto non ne vuole sapere  oppure non dipende da te ma da decisioni sul campo...state sereni ragazzi...sono sicuro che daremo come detto da stefano la scorsa giornata il 120%... in questa giornata chiederà al gruppo il 1000%...poi vedo tanti che scrivono premi partita regalati per gli avversari... ma non pensate anche a quello che verrà messo sul piatto dalla società nel caso succeda qualcosa che nessuno al momento vuole nominare? se loro possono avere x di premio noi Milan mettiamo sicuramente x*3..Forza Milan


----------



## ILMAGO (17 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Un po di cabala.
> Il milan quest'anno ha battuto almeno una volta tutte le squadre con cui ha giocato 2 volte, con l'eccezione di Udinese e Juventus, finite con due pareggi.
> L'unica altra squadra che dobbiamo affrontare, il Sassuolo, ci ha battuti all'andata, e tutte le squadre che ci hanno battuto una volta, alla seconda partita hanno perso contro di noi.
> Non abbiamo mai perso due volte contro la stessa squadra in stagione.


Liverpool? 
Non certo li paragono a loro però eh, era per la statistica ahaha


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (17 Maggio 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi leggo troppi troppi commenti negativi per domenica...su con il morale! Leggo chi è terrorizzato dal risultato dell'andata dove siamo usciti sconfitti per 1-3..Ma ricordate lo starting 11? Romagnoli-Kjaer Bakayoko-Diaz-Ibra... Da allora abbiamo cambiato 5 titolari....(Simon vecchio vichingo noi ti aspettiamo a braccia aperte)! E abbiamo preso 3 goal con:
> -Tiro della vita di SCAMACCA e una delle poche volte che vedo maignan fermo...
> -Goal flipper su calcio d'angolo con deviazione decisiva di simon
> -Kessie che in quel momento giocava con la retromarcia attivata perde una sanguinosa palla...berardi mette per terra romagnoli...e goal....
> ...


fratello rossonero, io concordo con te. Scendiamo in campo carichi a pallettoni e con il fuoco negli occhi. Voglio vedere 11 diavoli, spinti da 20 mila milanisti e altri 200 milioni in TV


----------



## __king george__ (17 Maggio 2022)

questa settimana sembra fatta di 130 giorni invece che di sette


----------



## DavidGoffin (18 Maggio 2022)

Ma avete sentito Dionisi? Io queste dichiarazioni per la capolista quando è già prima non ricordo l'ultima volta che le ho sentite.
Semmai è Giampaolo che dovrebbe farle come se fosse scontato che se noi perdessimo non possano perdere o pareggiare anche loro


----------



## kYMERA (18 Maggio 2022)

Io sto passando l'attesa a cantare a mio figlio continuamente. Dopo il successo di ieri, oramai ho trovato la ninna nanna decisiva: con Forza Diavolo Alè e Interista Vaffanc*lo ho trovato la combo definitiva per farlo addormentare felice in pochi minuti e senza alcun pianto.
Pazzesco. 

Nel mentre comunque anche oggi vedo i neroverdi belli carichi con le dichiarazioni, stanno parlando tantissimo. Ben per noi.


----------



## Raryof (18 Maggio 2022)

Più sono carichi con tutte queste dichiarazioni e più saranno spompi in campo o demotivati.
Abbiamo 2 risultati su 3, non scherziamo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (18 Maggio 2022)

Non ne posso piu


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Maggio 2022)

ragazzi io non più riesco a pensare nemmeno alla passera.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (18 Maggio 2022)

Raga io un dramma sportivo l'ho già vissuto ed è stato quando Federer nel 2019 ha perso in finale a Wimbledon con Djokovic con due match point sul suo servizio. Non ci si riprende mai da queste cose (restando in ambito sportivo), specialmente quando i rimpianti sono tanti. 

Questa partita significa troppo dopo tutto quello che abbiamo passato negli ultimi dieci anni, senza contare quello che ci hanno tirato dietro post lockdown: vittorie fortuite che non contano niente post covid, vincete solo perché gli stadi sono vuoti, vincete solo grazie ad Ibra, Maldini "schiena dritta" per tutta l'estate per sfotterci, Donnarumma che se ne va per "ambizioni diverse dalle nostre", Calha che si trasferisce dall'altra sponda di Milano per mezzo milione di euro in più, la rosa che viene spacciata per quarta-quinta forza del campionato, devo andare avanti?

Dobbiamo zittirli tutti, fargli esplodere il fegato, devono sognarsi Giroud nel derby per tutta estate.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Maggio 2022)

Carnevali ha appena detto a Mediaset che non sa se Leao giocherebbe nell attacco del Sassuolo. Fateglielo leggere per favore al buon Rafa.


----------



## Freddiedevil (18 Maggio 2022)

Bisogna segnare nei primi minuti e stanarli


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Maggio 2022)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Raga io un dramma sportivo l'ho già vissuto ed è stato* quando Federer nel 2019 ha perso in finale a Wimbledon con Djokovic con due match point sul suo servizi*o. Non ci si riprende mai da queste cose (restando in ambito sportivo), specialmente quando i rimpianti sono tanti.
> 
> Questa partita significa troppo dopo tutto quello che abbiamo passato negli ultimi dieci anni, senza contare quello che ci hanno tirato dietro post lockdown: vittorie fortuite che non contano niente post covid, vincete solo perché gli stadi sono vuoti, vincete solo grazie ad Ibra, Maldini "schiena dritta" per tutta l'estate per sfotterci, Donnarumma che se ne va per "ambizioni diverse dalle nostre", Calha che si trasferisce dall'altra sponda di Milano per mezzo milione di euro in più, la rosa che viene spacciata per quarta-quinta forza del campionato, devo andare avanti?
> 
> Dobbiamo zittirli tutti, fargli esplodere il fegato, devono sognarsi Giroud nel derby per tutta estate.


madonna, non farmici pensare. La sua Istanbul


----------



## Marilson (18 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non ne posso piu



io mi sto buttando a capofitto nel lavoro, mai raggiunto livelli di produttivita' del genere 

di notte non dormo quindi alle 8 sono gia alla scrivania e mi tiro giu' 12 ore di fila senza mangiare come se fosse una caramella 

se poi mi fermo un attimo a pensarci, stimoalzione vagale quasi istantanea e puntatina al bagno garantita. 

Mai cagato cosi tanto come in questi giorni 

Dio, Jahve, Allah, Visnu' ecc. abbiate pieta' di tutti noi


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (18 Maggio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> *io mi sto buttando a capofitto nel lavoro, mai raggiunto livelli di produttivita' del genere *
> 
> di notte non dormo quindi alle 8 sono gia alla scrivania e mi tiro giu' 12 ore di fila senza mangiare come se fosse una caramella
> 
> ...


io tutto l'opposto, non ci sto con la testa, ho la produttività di un cancelliere del giudice di pace di San Cipriano Picentino.

Avevo pure due squinzie rimediate su tinder per le mani e me le sono giocate malissimo, tanto sono fuori dal mondo.


----------



## sunburn (18 Maggio 2022)

Vi vedo belli rilassati anche oggi…
Per tranquillizzarvi pensate che fra quattro giorni a quest’ora l’Inter sarà in vantaggio per 3 a 0.


----------



## Raryof (18 Maggio 2022)

Continuo a pensare che 'sta partita durerà massimo 20-30 minuti (da capire se nel primo o nel secondo tempo), calato l'entusiasmo iniziale da parte loro il ritmo dovrebbe essere molto più blando, più spazi, meno concentrazione, meno gamba, meno birra in corpo, anche perché se noi ci giochiamo tutto ad un certo punto del match dovremo alzare il ritmo, velocizzare il gioco, mettere ancora più pressione e loro dovrebbero fare la stessa cosa giocando col pallone ed evitando il nostro pressing, superandoci in quanto a fisicità, sia durante il primo tempo sia negli ultimi 30 minuti, noi abbiamo tante carte da giocare anche a partita in corso, giochiamo per un obbiettivo, loro no, queste cose a certi livelli fanno tutta la differenza del mondo.
E ribadisco il concetto, bisogna mettere un gol il prima possibile senza aspettare il secondo tempo come nelle partite precedenti.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Maggio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> io mi sto buttando a capofitto nel lavoro, mai raggiunto livelli di produttivita' del genere
> 
> di notte non dormo quindi alle 8 sono gia alla scrivania e mi tiro giu' 12 ore di fila senza mangiare come se fosse una caramella
> 
> ...


Domenica prima della Dea sono andato in bagno 7 volte. Mia moglie è ancora convinta che dipendesse da quello che avevo mangiato a pranzo.


----------



## Baba (18 Maggio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> io mi sto buttando a capofitto nel lavoro, mai raggiunto livelli di produttivita' del genere
> 
> di notte non dormo quindi alle 8 sono gia alla scrivania e mi tiro giu' 12 ore di fila senza mangiare come se fosse una caramella
> 
> ...


Io uguale. Mai cagato così tanto come in questi ultimi 10 giorni. Già prima dell’Atalanta ogni volta che pensavo alla partita il mio stomaco mi parlava. Ora è sempre peggio. Non vedo l’ora di domenica.


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Maggio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> io tutto l'opposto, non ci sto con la testa, ho la produttività di un cancelliere del giudice di pace di San Cipriano Picentino.
> 
> Avevo pure due squinzie rimediate su tinder per le mani e me le sono giocate malissimo, tanto sono fuori dal mondo.


Devi posporre in qualche modo. Il problema è che se andasse male l’amichetto ne risentirebbe alla grande per i giorni a venire …


----------



## chicagousait (18 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Carnevali ha appena detto a Mediaset che non sa se Leao giocherebbe nell attacco del Sassuolo. Fateglielo leggere per favore al buon Rafa.


Anche comico


----------



## Marilson (18 Maggio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Domenica prima della Dea sono andato in bagno 7 volte. Mia moglie è ancora convinta che dipendesse da quello che avevo mangiato a pranzo.



io addirittura non tenevo neanche un bicchiere d'acqua, subito a pisciarlo via  

figuriamoci cibo solido


----------



## __king george__ (18 Maggio 2022)

sto pensando di avere un approccio diverso: ossia guardare l'inter invece che del milan

poi nel momento che l'inter passa in vantaggio (se accade) girare sul milan..

dite che non ha senso?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sto pensando di avere un approccio diverso: ossia guardare l'inter invece che del milan
> 
> poi nel momento che l'inter passa in vantaggio (se accade) girare sul milan..
> 
> dite che non ha senso?


No, non guardarli quelli là dai.
Io ho organizzato maxi raduno a casa mia, saremo una decina. In questi momenti devi gioire insieme o piangere su una spalla amica


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Maggio 2022)

Io ho una repulsione verso i preparativi.
Sono circondato da amici alle prese con qualcosa in stile capodanno del 2000 ma io collaboro poco o nulla.

Non ce la faccio.
Testa per lavorare poca , sto lavorando praticamente metà giornata, mi aiuta solo fare sport.

Alcuni mi hanno consigliato di godermi questi giorni ma in realtà non ci riesco: da domenica non faccio che aspettare il fischio d'inizio.
Forse inizierò a trepidare da venerdì sera , ora solo alienato .

Sabato notte però in qualche modo me la voglio godere.
Non so ancora come.

Il Milan coi suoi cicli ha sempre segnato fasi della mia vita e dopo un inverno interminabile è come se sia riesplosa la primavera.
Non mi vergogno a dire che spesso mi commuovo e mi viene da piangere nel vedere le partite, le immagini, i ragazzi.

Quei maledetti 90 minuti sono davvero uno spaccato della vita e delle nostre esistenze.
Che droga il calcio ma quanto fa stare bene?


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Maggio 2022)

Raga io sto male… seriamente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sto pensando di avere un approccio diverso: ossia guardare l'inter invece che del milan
> 
> poi nel momento che l'inter passa in vantaggio (se accade) girare sul milan..
> 
> dite che non ha senso?



Non ha senso perché dovrai cambiare canale dopo neanche 30 secondi


----------



## Raryof (18 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ha senso perché dovrai cambiare canale dopo neanche 30 secondi


Beh un attimo però, cioè noi andiamo al cesso 3-4 volte al giorno per il Milan e siamo primi col destino nelle nostre mani, i tifosi perdazzurri invece cosa dovrebbero dire? loro sì che dovrebbero semplicemente guardare noi ma poi... la gioia se infiliamo una pera subito?  ogni pera che mettiamo vale doppio, non male, rischiano seriamente di impazzire, da una parte seguono un'asfaltata e dall'altra impotenti qualcosa che potrebbe affossarli, pensiamo a noi, a mettere dentro quella palla nella rete.
C'è anche da dire che col calendario che avevamo una speranza bella grande ce l'hanno avuta, tante partite difficili, loro hanno giocato partite veramente imbarazzanti con squadre davvero materasso, cioè basta guardare il percorso, abbiamo giocato con squadre che si stavano giocando l'Europa, medio alta classifica, non scherziamo, andiamo là col sangue negli occhi e se qualcuno impazzirà non saremo noi.


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Maggio 2022)

Spoiler che non importa a nessuno me incluso, perché quello che conta è vincere il campionato.

Se vinciamo, eventuali diffidati ammoniti salteranno la Supercoppa contro l'Inde.


----------



## Ecthelion (18 Maggio 2022)

A me ha portato fortuna ascoltare l'ultimo match per radio, correndo al parco, e mi sono anche divertito. Al goal di Theo mi sono sdraiato per terra a ridere e esultare. Quindi dovrei ripetere!
Però stavolta ci sono quelli là in contemporanea, non riuscirei ad ascoltare solo il mio Milan, già immagino gli interventi in diretta per il capolavoro di Lattaro o il tiro al sette del tucu tucu. No, impossibile. Già ho il vomito a pensarci.
Questa volta me la guardo.


----------



## folletto (18 Maggio 2022)

Questa è più di una finale, è la partita più importante degli ultimi 10 anni. Anche se un risultato negativo non cancellerà quanto di buono fatto negli ultimi 2 anni e mezzo è comunque troppo importante portare a casa questo campionato, per il Milan e anche per sbattere in faccia l’eventuale vittoria a tutto lo schifo che ci sta accerchiando.
Forza Milan!

Sto male


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Maggio 2022)

Domenica in Emilia caldo torrido. 
Scansuolo prepari sandali e secchiello, grazie.

Perlomeno non sembrano previsti temporaloni o acquazzoni in stile perugia.


----------



## Rickrossonero (18 Maggio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Questa è più di una finale, è la partita più importante degli ultimi 10 anni. Anche se un risultato negativo non cancellerà quanto di buono fatto negli ultimi 2 anni e mezzo è comunque troppo importante portare a casa questo campionato, per il Milan e anche per sbattere in faccia l’eventuale vittoria a tutto lo schifo che ci sta accerchiando.
> Forza Milan!
> 
> Sto male


Non vincere sarebbe una grossa delusione anche se comunque continuerei a ritenere molto più gravi le disfatte di instanbul,la coruna,la fatal verona del 90, per il semplice fatto che quelle sono arrivate con squadre infarcite di campioni e teoricamente con molta esperienza nei grandi appuntamenti.


----------



## Zenos (19 Maggio 2022)

Qui tutto bene,la tensione è sotto controllo.


----------



## __king george__ (19 Maggio 2022)

non mi sembrava di pensarci molto ma forse il mio inconscio lo fa per me

perchè dico questo? perchè stanotte ho appena sognato che l'inter vinceva con la samp...44 a 11  

noi era 3-1 ma non so per chi..era meno definito mentre l'inter era piu nitido..

il tso è dietro l'angolo


----------



## sunburn (19 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> sto pensando di avere un approccio diverso: ossia guardare l'inter invece che del milan
> 
> poi nel momento che l'inter passa in vantaggio (se accade) girare sul milan..
> 
> dite che non ha senso?


Un mio amico ha detto che starà a casa con musica nelle orecchie e un libro e intorno alle 20 si affaccerà alla finestra per vedere di che colori saranno le bandiere che sventoleranno per i caroselli… La tua ha molto più senso.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (19 Maggio 2022)

quella sensazione di tranquillità mi sta abbandonando. L'ansia sale impetuosa, saranno giorni lunghissimi.


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2022)

*Le probabili formazioni. DESIGNATO DOVERI, VAR AURELIANO*

*SASSUOLO (4-2-3-1): Consigli; Müldür, Chiriches, Ferrari, Rogério; Frattesi, Lopez; Berardi, Raspadori, Traoré; Scamacca. All. Dionisi*

*MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud. All. Pioli*


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Maggio 2022)

Sono messo talmente male che stanotte ho sognato la partita.
L'inter vinceva 3-1 con la sampdoria.
Noi facciamo 1-1 con il sassuolo. 
Maxime Lopez li porta in vantaggio, recuperiamo con Giroud. 

Che dire... bello il finale, ma sarebbe una roba allucinante per il mio cuore seguire una giornata così


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni*
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-2-3-1): Consigli; Müldür, Chiriches, Ferrari, Rogério; Frattesi, Lopez; Berardi, Raspadori, Traoré; Scamacca. All. Dionisi*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud. All. Pioli*


Dovete quotate


----------



## Hellscream (19 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## Andre96 (19 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Qui tutto bene,la tensione è sotto controllo.


Si nota proprio la tua calma zen. Continua così! La meditazione alle 3 di notte funziona a dovere.


sunburn ha scritto:


> Un mio amico ha detto che starà a casa con musica nelle orecchie e un libro e intorno alle 20 si affaccerà alla finestra per vedere di che colori saranno le bandiere che sventoleranno per i caroselli… La tua ha molto più senso.


Sincero? Mi metterebbe più ansia sta cosa che vedere la partita 


admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni*
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-2-3-1): Consigli; Müldür, Chiriches, Ferrari, Rogério; Frattesi, Lopez; Berardi, Raspadori, Traoré; Scamacca. All. Dionisi*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud. All. Pioli*


----------



## Trumpusconi (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni*
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-2-3-1): Consigli; Müldür, Chiriches, Ferrari, Rogério; Frattesi, Lopez; Berardi, Raspadori, Traoré; Scamacca. All. Dionisi*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud. All. Pioli*


Loro hanno una difesa da parte destra della classifica. 
I terzini non sono nulla di che, al centro Chiriches e Ferrari sembrano usciti dai primi anni 2000, piantati a terra e lenti.
Occhio però che Ferrari è buono di testa e puo fare male sui piazzati. 
Frattesi Lopez è un bel centrocampo, molto dinamico, correranno come i muli.
Davanti sono guai: Berardi sa come farci male e gioca con motivazione extra per la fede interista, Traorè è un giocatorino delizioso, Raspadori tra le linee rompe sempre le scatole e dulcis in fundo Scamacca è uno che sa segnare e dominare, ma è anche vero che non sembra il tipo di giocatore che la nostra difesa patisce oltremisura. 
Credo dovremo entrare nell'ottica che almeno uno ce lo fanno, dovremo segnarne uno piu di loro. 

Capitolo Milan: la formazione è la solita, che ha dimostrato bene o male di funzionare.
Bene tenersi delle carte dalla panca, come Diaz, Messias, Rebic, Bennacer, Ibrahimovic. 
Kessiè è in fiducia e sta giocando bene, Krunic qualità zero ma fa legna e si sbatte come un uovo.
Sono un po perplesso da Saele (che con una difesa del genere potrebbe però sorprendere, occhio) e soprattutto Giroud che sembra ormai morto da un mesetto, forse poteva avere senso azzardare Rebic dal primo minuto.
Ma ripeto, avere quelle 4 + 1 (Ibra bisogna capire se può scendere in campo) armi tattiche dalla panca (oltre al solito Florenzi) puo fare la differenza nei secondi tempi. 

Sono cautamente fiducioso


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Maggio 2022)

Questa notte sono riuscito a dormire , l'ultima volta era stata Martedi della settimana precedente. Se vado avanti cosi mi ricoverano ora di Domenica


----------



## mabadi (19 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono messo talmente male che stanotte ho sognato la partita.
> L'inter vinceva 3-1 con la sampdoria.
> Noi facciamo 1-1 con il sassuolo.
> Maxime Lopez li porta in vantaggio, recuperiamo con Giroud.
> ...


dobbiamo stare pure con l'ansia del gol da recuperare


----------



## Mika (19 Maggio 2022)

Strano, sono incredibilmente tranquillo, contro l'Atalanta ero tesissimo da subito


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni*
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-2-3-1): Consigli; Müldür, Chiriches, Ferrari, Rogério; Frattesi, Lopez; Berardi, Raspadori, Traoré; Scamacca. All. Dionisi*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud. All. Pioli*



*DESIGNATO DOVERI, VAR AURELIANO*


----------



## unbreakable (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *DESIGNATO DOVERI, VAR AURELIANO*


non si può dire che doveri non sia stato chiamato in causa in partite importanti..non so quante volte ci ha arbitrato quest'anno penso sia un record!

per la partita punto su un gol di saelemaker per le 100 presenze ..gli altri leao e tonali 

per prepararmi ho rispolverato i vecchi trionfi milanisti..aumentano la positività al 100%


----------



## Andre96 (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *DESIGNATO DOVERI, VAR AURELIANO*


Ma sto interista arbitra solo noi e le melme? Nelle ultime 4 partite arbitrate, 2 noi e 2 loro. Con questa siamo a 3 noi e 2 loro nelle ultime 5. Non arbitra mai altre squadre?


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni. DESIGNATO DOVERI, VAR AURELIANO*
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-2-3-1): Consigli; Müldür, Chiriches, Ferrari, Rogério; Frattesi, Lopez; Berardi, Raspadori, Traoré; Scamacca. All. Dionisi*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud. All. Pioli*


.


----------



## EmmePi (19 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni. DESIGNATO DOVERI, VAR AURELIANO*
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-2-3-1): Consigli; Müldür, Chiriches, Ferrari, Rogério; Frattesi, Lopez; Berardi, Raspadori, Traoré; Scamacca. All. Dionisi*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud. All. Pioli*


.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *DESIGNATO DOVERI, VAR AURELIANO*


Con Doveri quest'anno:
Juventus-Milan 1-1
Milan-Inter 1-1
Torino Milan 0-0
Verona-Milan 1-3


----------



## kipstar (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *DESIGNATO DOVERI, VAR AURELIANO*


Mi pare la stessa di Verona....


----------



## Djici (19 Maggio 2022)

Sono troppo teso.
Avrei preferito che giocassimo subito dopo la partita contro l'Atalanta. Ma quando dico subito voglio proprio dire SUBITO


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni. DESIGNATO DOVERI, VAR AURELIANO*
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-2-3-1): Consigli; Müldür, Chiriches, Ferrari, Rogério; Frattesi, Lopez; Berardi, Raspadori, Traoré; Scamacca. All. Dionisi*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud. All. Pioli*


Doveri, quello con il trolley dell'inter.....comincia a salire la trepidazione, fino a ieri ero tranquilla.

Forza ragazzi, l'ultimo sforzo.


----------



## mil77 (19 Maggio 2022)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ma sto interista arbitra solo noi e le melme? Nelle ultime 4 partite arbitrate, 2 noi e 2 loro. Con questa siamo a 3 noi e 2 loro nelle ultime 5. Non arbitra mai altre squadre?


Evidentemente è considerato senza dubbio il miglior arbitro dal designatore...


----------



## folletto (19 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni. DESIGNATO DOVERI, VAR AURELIANO*
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-2-3-1): Consigli; Müldür, Chiriches, Ferrari, Rogério; Frattesi, Lopez; Berardi, Raspadori, Traoré; Scamacca. All. Dionisi*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud. All. Pioli*


.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni. DESIGNATO DOVERI, VAR AURELIANO*
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-2-3-1): Consigli; Müldür, Chiriches, Ferrari, Rogério; Frattesi, Lopez; Berardi, Raspadori, Traoré; Scamacca. All. Dionisi*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud. All. Pioli*



Il padrino dà a Doveri-Aureliano un' ultima occasione per "rifarsi" visto che con il Verona non hanno adempiuto alla missione.


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Maggio 2022)

RickyKaka22 ha scritto:


> Con Doveri quest'anno:
> Juventus-Milan 1-1
> Milan-Inter 1-1
> Torino Milan 0-0
> Verona-Milan 1-3


Zero sconfitte!


----------



## cris (19 Maggio 2022)

Basta non ne posso piu
Ibernatemi fino a domenica alle 17.59

è un assedio, dobbiamo andare con gli elmetti in campo


----------



## Gamma (19 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io ho una repulsione verso i preparativi.
> Sono circondato da amici alle prese con qualcosa in stile capodanno del 2000 ma io collaboro poco o nulla.
> 
> Non ce la faccio.
> ...



Compatisco le persone che dicono "sono solo 22 persone che corrono dietro a un pallone".

Non sanno quello che si perdono a livello emotivo. Che sia gioia o dolore, il calcio dona comunque una sensazione forte, che rimane dentro negli anni, che diventa parte della persona.

Peggio per loro se lo vedono con grande superficialità!



Siamo ancora a giovedì... mancano più di 72 ore, e quando passeranno?!


----------



## kYMERA (19 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## bmb (19 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## kYMERA (19 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni. DESIGNATO DOVERI, VAR AURELIANO*
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-2-3-1): Consigli; Müldür, Chiriches, Ferrari, Rogério; Frattesi, Lopez; Berardi, Raspadori, Traoré; Scamacca. All. Dionisi*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud. All. Pioli*


.


----------



## Andre96 (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni. DESIGNATO DOVERI, VAR AURELIANO*
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-2-3-1): Consigli; Müldür, Chiriches, Ferrari, Rogério; Frattesi, Lopez; Berardi, Raspadori, Traoré; Scamacca. All. Dionisi*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud. All. Pioli*





Gamma ha scritto:


> Compatisco le persone che dicono "sono solo 22 persone che corrono dietro a un pallone".
> 
> Non sanno quello che si perdono a livello emotivo. Che sia gioia o dolore, il calcio dona comunque una sensazione forte, che rimane dentro negli anni, che diventa parte della persona.
> 
> ...


Ne conosco diverse di persone vuote dentro che praticamente non hanno passioni, che sia il calcio, basket o altri sport o anche solo appassionarsi di musica o altre forme d'arte che ti possano dare qualcosa.
Non so come facciano onestamente.
Intanto noi stiamo morendo tutti in attesa di questa partita. Di sto passo non ci sarà alcun tifoso in vita per poter andare allo stadio, altro che sold out


----------



## Gamma (19 Maggio 2022)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Ne conosco diverse di persone vuote dentro che praticamente non hanno passioni, che sia il calcio, basket o altri sport o anche solo appassionarsi di musica o altre forme d'arte che ti possano dare qualcosa.
> Non so come facciano onestamente.
> Intanto noi stiamo morendo tutti in attesa di questa partita. Di sto passo non ci sarà alcun tifoso in vita per poter andare allo stadio, altro che sold out



Sì esatto, ho parlato di calcio ma ovviamente il discorso vale per tutte le passioni.

Ho conosciuto persone buone solo a sminuire le passioni altrui, non con cattiveria, ma con un'ingenuità disarmante, neanche io so come facciano...


----------



## Andre96 (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni. DESIGNATO DOVERI, VAR AURELIANO*
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-2-3-1): Consigli; Müldür, Chiriches, Ferrari, Rogério; Frattesi, Lopez; Berardi, Raspadori, Traoré; Scamacca. All. Dionisi*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud. All. Pioli*





Gamma ha scritto:


> Sì esatto, ho parlato di calcio ma ovviamente il discorso vale per tutte le passioni.
> 
> Ho conosciuto persone buone solo a sminuire le passioni altrui, non con cattiveria, ma con un'ingenuità disarmante, neanche io so come facciano...


Ah guarda, mio nonno quando ero piccolo mi chiedeva sempre perchè seguissi 11 bovini che corrono dietro a un pallone 
Peggio per loro, io mi sento più vivo anche grazie al Milan, nel bene e nel male.
Domenica sarò a Reggio, probabilmente fuori dallo stadio, e in un modo o nell'altro sarà una giornata da ricordare 
Forza ragazzi!


----------



## Milanforever26 (19 Maggio 2022)

Oggi ho iniziato a sentire un po' la tensione.. Ce lo meritiamo troppo sto scudetto.. Spero davvero che domenica sera potremo gioire tutti insieme.. Forza ragazzi vi vogliamo bene!


----------



## kYMERA (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni. DESIGNATO DOVERI, VAR AURELIANO*
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-2-3-1): Consigli; Müldür, Chiriches, Ferrari, Rogério; Frattesi, Lopez; Berardi, Raspadori, Traoré; Scamacca. All. Dionisi*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud. All. Pioli*



Dai che domani è già venerdi.


----------



## Ecthelion (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni. DESIGNATO DOVERI, VAR AURELIANO*
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-2-3-1): Consigli; Müldür, Chiriches, Ferrari, Rogério; Frattesi, Lopez; Berardi, Raspadori, Traoré; Scamacca. All. Dionisi*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud. All. Pioli*


Curiosa questa cosa che ci danno Doveri per due partite consecutive esterne. Non so come interpretarla


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni. DESIGNATO DOVERI, VAR AURELIANO*
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-2-3-1): Consigli; Müldür, Chiriches, Ferrari, Rogério; Frattesi, Lopez; Berardi, Raspadori, Traoré; Scamacca. All. Dionisi*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud. All. Pioli*


Va bene scaramanzie ecc ma giochiamo praticamente in casa visto che ci saranno 2/3 milanisti allo stadio. Inoltre l'Atalanta mi è parsa parecchia in vacanza e secondo me pure sto Sassuolo lo sarà. L'Inter perse il campionato il 5 maggio vero ma aveva contro la Lazio che in quell'anno era altra roba. 
Capisco se dovevamo sfidare il Nabule o Juve o Inter o Lazio toh..

Pronostico mio personale, dico che finirà in pareggio 0-0.


----------



## claudiop77 (20 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Curiosa questa cosa che ci danno Doveri per due partite consecutive esterne. Non so come interpretarla


Doveri era l'arbitro di Bologna-Milan 0-1 (vittoria nostra in 9 uomini con gol di Pasalic su assist di Deulofeu).
Devo dire che ultimamente mi sembra diventato un buon arbitro, al di là dei singoli episodi.
Ultimamente i danni li fanno di più i var.


----------



## kYMERA (20 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Dai che domani è già venerdi.


Dai che domani è già sabato


----------



## GP7 (20 Maggio 2022)

Mi è arrivata la mail con il biglietto invito da parte di Mapei! Ragazzi sarò il portavoce del vostro tifo, promesso!


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Maggio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Compatisco le persone che dicono "sono solo 22 persone che corrono dietro a un pallone".
> 
> Non sanno quello che si perdono a livello emotivo. Che sia gioia o dolore, il calcio dona comunque una sensazione forte, che rimane dentro negli anni, che diventa parte della persona.
> 
> ...


Succede a chi non è mai corso dietro a un pallone


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni. DESIGNATO DOVERI, VAR AURELIANO*
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-2-3-1): Consigli; Müldür, Chiriches, Ferrari, Rogério; Frattesi, Lopez; Berardi, Raspadori, Traoré; Scamacca. All. Dionisi*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud. All. Pioli*



Concentrati qui, amici rossoneri!
Dannati rabbini, Gerry Calà e uccelli rossi.

C'è una pericolosissima tagliola da evitare sul campo, fino a domenica occhi solo su questi mercenari di Reggio!


----------



## Lineker10 (20 Maggio 2022)

Sono proprio impaziente di rivivere queste emozioni dopo tanti anni.

Sarà che è passato davvero tanto tempo dall'ultima vittoria vera, sarà che è stata una stagione bellissima e piena di colpi di scena... sarà che ci giochiamo tutto proprio contro i nostri acerrimi rivali... sarà che rispetto alle vittorie del passato questa la vedo in modo diverso, non abbiamo i campioni di una volta, non siamo partiti favoriti, anzi, lo abbiamo fatto nello scetticismo... sarà che abbiamo una squadra di giovani guerrieri spartani che ha dato davvero tutto in campo, vivendo il Milan con una ingenua passione che non avevo mai visto in passato, sinceramente....

Sarà che ci ho creduto sempre, dalla prima giornata, anche nei momenti difficili, anche quando eravamo staccati in classifica...

Insomma per tanti motivi questa partita è davvero speciale, l'aspetto come aspettavo le finali di Champions.

Adesso manca davvero poco. Da stasera ho deciso di staccare e ritirarmi fino al calcio d'inizio.


----------



## R41D3N (20 Maggio 2022)

Nel frattempo anche Suma ha confermato che il Sassuolo è in ritiro da ieri sera...mentre la Samp fa grigliate.


----------



## sunburn (20 Maggio 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo anche Suma ha confermato che il Sassuolo è in ritiro da ieri sera...mentre la Samp fa grigliate.


Dicono sia normale. D’altronde hanno dichiarato che devono assolutamente raggiungere l’obiettivo che si erano fissati a inizio stagione: il decimo posto.

L’unico dubbio che ho è: Torino e Verona giocheranno prima e se vincono il Sassuolo non potrà arrivare decimo… Giocherà in ciabatte non potendo poi raggiungere l’obiettivo? 
Ps: scandalosissimo che non sia stata prevista la contemporaneità tra le squadre in lotta per il decimo posto…


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Maggio 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo anche Suma ha confermato che il Sassuolo è in ritiro da ieri sera...mentre la Samp fa grigliate.


L'avrà ordinato marmotta.


----------



## Ecthelion (20 Maggio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Compatisco le persone che dicono "sono solo 22 persone che corrono dietro a un pallone".
> 
> Non sanno quello che si perdono a livello emotivo. Che sia gioia o dolore, il calcio dona comunque una sensazione forte, che rimane dentro negli anni, che diventa parte della persona.
> 
> ...


La mia ex diceva infatti "ma perché perdi tempo a guardare gente che dà calci a un pallone?", poi però passava trentadue ore dal parrucchiere o pomeriggi interi a provare scarpe in diciotto negozi diversi. A ognuno il suo.
Ex per fortuna


----------



## Zenos (21 Maggio 2022)

33 ore 50 minuti e 30 secondi
Va.tutto.bene.


----------



## Baba (21 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni. DESIGNATO DOVERI, VAR AURELIANO*
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-2-3-1): Consigli; Müldür, Chiriches, Ferrari, Rogério; Frattesi, Lopez; Berardi, Raspadori, Traoré; Scamacca. All. Dionisi*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud. All. Pioli*


Ho sognato che l’Inter vinceva e noi all’85 stavamo perdendo 2-1. Per fortuna l’emozione era così intensa da essermi svegliato subito.


----------



## chicagousait (21 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni. DESIGNATO DOVERI, VAR AURELIANO*
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-2-3-1): Consigli; Müldür, Chiriches, Ferrari, Rogério; Frattesi, Lopez; Berardi, Raspadori, Traoré; Scamacca. All. Dionisi*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Theo Hernandez; Tonali, Kessié; Saelemaekers, Krunic, Leao; Giroud. All. Pioli*


Alterno momenti in cui sono convinta che vinceremo noi, a momenti dove sono convinta vinceranno gli altri. Da una settimana ormai


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Maggio 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Alterno momenti in cui sono convinta che vinceremo noi, a momenti dove sono convinta vinceranno gli altri. Da una settimana ormai


Anche io, momenti dove sono fortemente convinto finisca bene a momenti di sconforto dove sono pessimista.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Maggio 2022)

-1


----------



## kYMERA (21 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> -1


Dai che domani è già domenica.


----------



## sunburn (21 Maggio 2022)

Oggi mood pessimista. Mi sono immaginato titoli del tipo “Maignan e Tomori: Milan tradito dalle sue colonne”… 
Speriamo arrivino in fretta le 20:00 di domani…


----------



## kipstar (21 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Anche io, momenti dove sono fortemente convinto finisca bene a momenti di sconforto dove sono pessimista.


capita anche a me però di solito mi viene due o tre ore prima della partita....non due o tre giorni prima.....


----------



## Swaitak (21 Maggio 2022)

Solo ieri mi sono reso conto dell'importanza di questa partita, ed il bagno è sempre occuapto adesso


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2022)

Le formazioni aggiornate da Sky


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Maggio 2022)

Io ho molta paura onestamente, soprattutto di qualche roba strana arbitrale, un bel rigore inventato e espulsione finta ed è una catastrofe. Bisogna segnare il prima possibile per mettere la gara su certi binari, se stiamo sul pareggio ci sarà un'inculata cosmica mai vista prima


----------



## fabri47 (21 Maggio 2022)

Spero in una nostra vittoria, insperata, ma soprattutto nel cagotto dell'Inter, che si spegne nei momenti clou. Vedi Bologna. Anche i nerazzurri avranno pressioni, visto che sarebbe lo scudetto della seconda stella, per lo più in casa (e a volte le partite casalinghe pesano più delle trasferte).

Le uniche incognite rimangono gli arbitraggi di entrambe le partite, quelli sì, da temere.


----------



## kipstar (21 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni aggiornate da Sky


La formazione mi preoccupa meno di zero. come le ultime partite questa sarà la partita più importante della carriera per molti dei giocatori che scenderanno in campo quindi non mi preoccupo di tatticismi o pedine da scegliere......

invece spero che non ci siano episodi sfortunati....quello si è una cosa su cui l'incognita è sempre dietro l'angolo.....


----------



## admin (21 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni aggiornate da Sky


.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Maggio 2022)

Vinceremo lo scudetto se avremo più voglia di vincerlo rispetto al Sassuolo. Perché il Sassuolo è il nostro avversario, non l'Inter. Se il Sassuolo ha più voglia di noi è giusto perderlo.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Maggio 2022)

domani comunque giornatona a livello di calcio

oltre al piatto forte (noi ovviamente) si decide anche la premier con tutti in contemporanea e volendo c'è pure il ritorno del playoff del monza


----------



## Solo (21 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni aggiornate da Sky


Dai dai dai, - 23 ore all'inizio. Sono carico a palla.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni aggiornate da Sky


Le corse al bagno sono 5 nella sola giornata di oggi. Presumo che domani toccherò quota 20 entro le 18…


----------



## kYMERA (21 Maggio 2022)

Domani a quest'ora...........................


----------



## Kaw (21 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni aggiornate da Sky


Secondo voi riusciremo a gestire bene la partita, andare in vantaggio, raddoppiare e controllore, o sarà "drama"?
Io mi aspetto questi due estremi, o andiamo in scioltezza o sarà un supplizio fino alla fine.


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Maggio 2022)

Fratelli rossoneri.. qualche suggerimento su come riuscire a dormire stanotte? Ho veramente tanta ansia, nemmeno la notte prima del esame orale di maturità ne avevo così tanta.. siamo ad 1 punto dallo scudetto, uno scudetto che aspetto(aspettiamo) da 11 anni.. io allora ero in prima media e in questi 11 anni ho pianto tante volte, sofferto come non mai.. non ci credo a quello che sto vivendo


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Maggio 2022)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Vinceremo lo scudetto se avremo più voglia di vincerlo rispetto al Sassuolo. Perché il Sassuolo è il nostro avversario, non l'Inter. Se il Sassuolo ha più voglia di noi è giusto perderlo.



Concordo.
E' una finale secca tra noi e Sassuolo.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Maggio 2022)

Comunque ho comprato delle cose su amazon per usarle domani.
Consegna garantita entro oggi, mai cannata una spedizione il servizio prime rispetto alla data che mi era stata detta.

Indovinate un po'?
Consegna rinviata dal 22 al 24.

E' come un gatto nero sta cosa.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Maggio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Fratelli rossoneri.. qualche suggerimento su come riuscire a dormire stanotte? Ho veramente tanta ansia, nemmeno la notte prima del esame orale di maturità ne avevo così tanta.. siamo ad 1 punto dallo scudetto, uno scudetto che aspetto(aspettiamo) da 11 anni.. io allora ero in prima media e in questi 11 anni ho pianto tante volte, sofferto come non mai.. non ci credo a quello che sto vivendo



Non dipende né da me né da te
Dormi tranquillo


----------



## kYMERA (21 Maggio 2022)

Comunque brutte sensazioni raga, bruttissime.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Comunque brutte sensazioni raga, bruttissime.



Cartellino rosso dopo 1 minuto di gioco


----------



## kYMERA (21 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Cartellino rosso dopo 1 minuto di gioco


Mamma mia.... ieri ero più tranquillo.
Oggi sensazioni bruttissime. Bruttissime.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (21 Maggio 2022)

maremma maremmina ma che è sto pessimismo erano anni che non si vivevano questi momenti godiamoceli! 
Io fra un po’ sono pronto per entrare in campo come dodicesimo! 
Mi sto gasando al massimo, immagino i ragazzi come siano carichi, che adrenalina FORZA FORZA FORZA MILAN


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Mamma mia.... ieri ero più tranquillo.
> Oggi sensazioni bruttissime. Bruttissime.



Allora stanotte non si dorme


----------



## kYMERA (21 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Allora stanotte non si dorme


Non si dorme in ogni caso. Ho il figlio di 7 mesi in fase regressione. Si sveglia almeno 4 volte la notte piangendo dal nulla


----------



## Zenos (21 Maggio 2022)

Eccomi pronto all'ennesima notte insonne. Mi sparo di fila tutta la saga di Rambo...


----------



## pazzomania (21 Maggio 2022)

DISTRUGGIAMOLI ZIO MAIALE!

Portiamo a casa sto Scudo!


----------



## neversayconte (21 Maggio 2022)

io ho grandi sensazioni.
stiamo sul pezzo


----------



## Rudi84 (21 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Eccomi pronto all'ennesima notte insonne. Mi sparo di fila tutta la saga di Rambo...


Si però non guardare Rambo 3 che parla di un certo incubo peggiore....


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Maggio 2022)

E chi dorme stanotte? Io no di certo...


----------



## Gamma (22 Maggio 2022)

Neanche io.

Chi ce la fa...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Maggio 2022)

Si fa la veglia


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Maggio 2022)

25 pagine in un topic di una partita prima ancora del fischio di inizio non me le ricordo.


----------



## Gamma (22 Maggio 2022)

Ha detto bene Pioli: spero di dormire ancora meno domani notte...


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Maggio 2022)

Mamma che ansia, non riesco a dormire.. la combo ansia scudetto+ caldo afoso mi sta uccidendo.. io non ci arrivo alle 18


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni aggiornate da Sky


.


----------



## Maurizio91 (22 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## Pungiglione (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni aggiornate da Sky


Quanto sono emozionato, forza Milan, forza vecchio Cuore rossonero


----------



## Zenos (22 Maggio 2022)

Passiamo a Rocky...


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Maggio 2022)

E chi dorme stanotte....


----------



## Solo (22 Maggio 2022)

Dormito un cacchio, finalmente oggi si gioca


----------



## Ecthelion (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni aggiornate da Sky



Dai che è oggi. 12 ore. Lunghissime.


----------



## peo74 (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> .


Lunga nottata insonne ma prontissimo per stasera! Daiii!


----------



## folletto (22 Maggio 2022)

Forza Milan!


----------



## __king george__ (22 Maggio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Fratelli rossoneri.. qualche suggerimento su come riuscire a dormire stanotte? Ho veramente tanta ansia, nemmeno la notte prima del esame orale di maturità ne avevo così tanta.. siamo ad 1 punto dallo scudetto, uno scudetto che aspetto(aspettiamo) da 11 anni.. io allora ero in prima media e in questi 11 anni ho pianto tante volte, sofferto come non mai.. non ci credo a quello che sto vivendo


praticamente hai quasi 20 anni meno di me...buon per te  

ma a parte questo non deve essere stato facile tifare milan per te..noi almeno ci siamo tolti soddisfazioni gigantesche...praticamente te ricordi il Milan di Ancelotti come io quello di Sacchi giusto?cioè pochissimo presumo.. solo che io dopo ho avuto quello di Capello e appunto di Carletto mentre te hai avuto quello di Gattuso e Inzaghi..complimenti per non aver mollato durante il cammino 

ti meriti anche piu di noi qualche gioia vera direi...


----------



## Tobi (22 Maggio 2022)

Sono registrato su questo bellissimo spazio Milanista da quando ancora girava su dominio Forum Free.. quanti momenti insieme, oggi ancora insieme a voi vincere un titolo che ci porterà poi ad un passo dalla storia (seconda stella) negli anni successivi, si spera. Forza ragazzi, uniti e compatti!


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni aggiornate da Sky


.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Maggio 2022)

Ci siamo fratelli rossoneri, dopo tanti, troppi anni oggi possiamo tornare a sventolare i vessilli.. Coraggio ragazzi siete tutti noi e noi saremo tutti lì con voi


----------



## Mika (22 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E chi dorme stanotte....


Io non ho dormito, dalle 18.30 alle 2.30 al pronto soccorso per un disturbo al petto. Analisi cardiografiche ok, sano come un pesce. Motivo del problema: scarico tensione e stress per i primi 5 mesi del 2022 a farmi i giri degli ospedali per papà e mamma che mi hanno chiuso la bocca dello stomaco. Ma oggi ci sono per tifare Milan, calmissimo per quello che sarà nel bene o nel male. Come ieri, come domani.

Forza ragazzi, noi tutti siamo con voi. Oggi siamo tutti a Reggio Emilia.


----------



## malos (22 Maggio 2022)

-8


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Il famoso pacco che non era arrivato ieri è arrivato oggi    

dai che il gatto nero è tornato indietro.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io non ho dormito, dalle 18.30 alle 2.30 al pronto soccorso per un disturbo al petto. Analisi cardiografiche ok, sano come un pesce. Motivo del problema: scarico tensione e stress per i primi 5 mesi del 2022 a farmi i giri degli ospedali per papà e mamma che mi hanno chiuso la bocca dello stomaco. Ma oggi ci sono per tifare Milan, calmissimo per quello che sarà nel bene o nel male. Come ieri, come domani.
> 
> Forza ragazzi, noi tutti siamo con voi. Oggi siamo tutti a Reggio Emilia.


Non sai quanto ti capisco sul fronte dei disturbi a petto e stomaco per lo stress, contento che tu stia bene.

Speriamo bene per oggi, forza Milan!


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Oh raga tutti a comprare divanetti Poltronette e Sofani per gustarci la partita e poi via di topic sul forum con le foto


----------



## Giofa (22 Maggio 2022)

Io ero calmissimo, poi ho fatto l'errore di leggervi...ora ansia a palla... Grazie ragazzi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io non ho dormito, dalle 18.30 alle 2.30 al pronto soccorso *per un disturbo al petto*. Analisi cardiografiche ok, sano come un pesce. Motivo del problema: scarico tensione e stress per i primi 5 mesi del 2022 a farmi i giri degli ospedali per papà e mamma che mi hanno chiuso la bocca dello stomaco. Ma oggi ci sono per tifare Milan, calmissimo per quello che sarà nel bene o nel male. Come ieri, come domani.
> 
> Forza ragazzi, noi tutti siamo con voi. Oggi siamo tutti a Reggio Emilia.





Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Non sai quanto ti capisco sul fronte dei *disturbi a petto e stomaco* per lo stress, contento che tu stia bene.
> 
> Speriamo bene per oggi, forza Milan!



Vedo che non sono l'unico  
La prima volta che mi è successo è toccato andare al pronto soccorso anche a me,pensavo ad un infarto 

Ma questa notte sono stato abbastanza tranquillo,sono pronto ad andare in trincea


----------



## giannigrenoli (22 Maggio 2022)

Ho lo stesso stato d'animo del lontano 23 maggio 2007, troppo importante per noi anche oggi.
*
FORZA MILAN*


----------



## Raryof (22 Maggio 2022)

Io mi sono svegliato alle 2.30 dopo essere andato a letto ieri pomeriggio (manco mi ricordo l'ora), crollato mentre pensavo di coricarmi un minuto.
Detto questo, regaliamoci una bella emozione, se sarà son contento per i più piccoli, chi è nato negli anni 80 bene o male si è visto di tutto e di più, ora è giusto che il Milan torni a certi livelli e a certe emozioni che un tempo vivevamo spessissimo.
Gli scudetti qui pesano tanto, comunque, ne vinciamo uno ogni 10-15 anni quando va bene.


----------



## Andre96 (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni aggiornate da Sky


Prontissimo ad andare (fuori) dallo stadio 
Al momento il bagno è inaccessibile. Non avevo avuto di questi problemi fino a ieri


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Maggio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> praticamente hai quasi 20 anni meno di me...buon per te
> 
> ma a parte questo non deve essere stato facile tifare milan per te..noi almeno ci siamo tolti soddisfazioni gigantesche...praticamente te ricordi il Milan di Ancelotti come io quello di Sacchi giusto?cioè pochissimo presumo.. solo che io dopo ho avuto quello di Capello e appunto di Carletto mentre te hai avuto quello di Gattuso e Inzaghi..complimenti per non aver mollato durante il cammino
> 
> ti meriti anche piu di noi qualche gioia vera direi...


Io Milan è la mia vita, non mi sono MAI e dico MAI perso una partita.. effettivamente non ho mai esultato tanto, nel 2007 ero piccolino e nel 2011 anche..


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Maggio 2022)

Niente sono le 4:30 qui e non riesco a chiudere occhio... l'ansia è già totale, se non sbloccheremo subito la partita credo che morirò dentro.


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Maggio 2022)

Sensazioni positivissime. Ci credo. FORZA MILAN!


----------



## Rudi84 (22 Maggio 2022)

Mi ricordo che dopo bologna-inter qui tutti scrivevamo che la partita con il sassuolo era la più facile che ci restava però ora ho cambiato idea


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Maggio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Io Milan è la mia vita, non mi sono MAI e dico MAI perso una partita.. effettivamente non ho mai esultato tanto, nel 2007 ero piccolino e nel 2011 anche..


Prova a pensare come potevamo stare la settimana del 28 maggio 03....


----------



## cris (22 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Oggi ho iniziato a sentire un po' la tensione.. Ce lo meritiamo troppo sto scudetto.. Spero davvero che domenica sera potremo gioire tutti insieme.. Forza ragazzi vi vogliamo bene!


Mangiamo M da un decennio


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni aggiornate da Sky


.


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Prova a pensare come potevamo stare la settimana del 28 maggio 03....


Io compivo 4 anni


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Maggio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Io compivo 4 anni


E noi 4 anni li abbiamo persi in pochi giorni


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Ho messo delle magliette a lavare...


----------



## sion (22 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ho messo delle magliette a lavare...


calmaaaaaa


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

sion ha scritto:


> calmaaaaaa


Perchè tu non ti cambi e ti lavi le magliette? 
Oggi ho deciso di aiutare mia moglie a lavare le magliette, stenderle al sole e via dicendo.


----------



## sunburn (22 Maggio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Niente sono le 4:30 qui e non riesco a chiudere occhio... l'ansia è già totale, se non sbloccheremo subito la partita credo che morirò dentro.


L’ultimo scudetto l’abbiamo vinto con uno 0 a 0 in trasferta… 🫣


----------



## sunburn (22 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Perchè tu non ti cambi e ti lavi le magliette?


Oggi non c’è tempo per cose inutili, tipo lavarsi, cambiarsi, mangiare… PRIORITÀ ALL’AC MILAN (cit).


----------



## SpottyTeux (22 Maggio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Sono registrato su questo bellissimo spazio Milanista da quando ancora girava su dominio Forum Free.. quanti momenti insieme, oggi ancora insieme a voi vincere un titolo che ci porterà poi ad un passo dalla storia (seconda stella) negli anni successivi, si spera. Forza ragazzi, uniti e compatti!


Lo stesso, ho 26 anni, iscritto dai tempi di forumfree, ricordo nitidamente Manchester, Istanbul, Atene e Roma... Le emozioni rimangono sempre le stesse! Andiamo ragazzi, ce lo meritiamo!


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Maggio 2022)

La cosa che mi mette più ansia è sapere che l'inter andrà in vantaggio subito ed a reggio emilia la tifoseria inizierà a borbottare ed a mettere pressone ai ragazzi


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Maggio 2022)

in cinquant'anni di milanismo è la volta in cui la tensione è più alta. L'attaccamento a questi ragazzi per me è fortissimo. Non è la squadra più forte che ho visto, ma è frutto non di una marea di soldi spesi ma di una gestione accorta, spese mirate, entusiasmo, spirito di gruppo e motivazione. Per questo voglio con tutto il mio cuore che l'ultimo miglio sia percorso con successo e nella gloria.
Forza lotta vincerai


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Maggio 2022)

Bhe io a questo punto esigo di gioire tutti insieme!
Il dio del calcio c'è lo deve 
Per meritocrazia! 
Forza ragazzi!!! Forza Milan!!!


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> L’ultimo scudetto l’abbiamo vinto con uno 0 a 0 in trasferta… 🫣


Però non era l'ultima


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni aggiornate da Sky


.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

Vado a momenti. Momenti in cui penso che sarà una passeggiata, e momenti in cui vedo la succursale per eccellenza giocare come alla finale dei mondiali.

Lo stadio Giglio rossonero sarà bellissimo


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni aggiornate da Sky


@admin che ansia sto refresh delle formazioni


----------



## Milo (22 Maggio 2022)

A che ora arriverà il pullman al mapei?


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni aggiornate da Sky


.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> A che ora arriverà il pullman al mapei?


Poco fa hanno detto a Sky che partono dall'albergo alle 16.15 per arrivare allo stadio alle 16.30


----------



## R41D3N (22 Maggio 2022)

Ansia pazzesca, tensione a mille, temperatura che sale sempre più con lo scorrere dei minuti. Spero che i ragazzi non siano schiacciati dalla grande pressione ma che sappiano gestire tutto questo con lucidità e grandissima determinazione, solo così potremmo insieme a loro, andarci a prendere quello che tutti noi stiamo aspettando da tanto, troppo tempo. Per cui gettiamo il cuore oltre l'ostacolo e RICONQUISTIAMOLO!!!! Forza ragazzi!!! Forza Milan!!!


----------



## Zenos (22 Maggio 2022)

5 ore 10 minuti e 40 secondi.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni aggiornate da Sky


Sto troppo in sofferenza. Ultime ore vissute malissimo.


----------



## Djici (22 Maggio 2022)

Ho bisogno di sfogarmi 
Troppa pressione. Troppa tensione.
Sono ancora indeciso. Non so dove andare a guardarla. Al Milan Club di Liegi o solo in casa.
Non vorrei spaccare qualche tavolo al Milan Club...


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Maggio 2022)

Aspetto il nostro primo gol come uno col mal di denti cerca un antinfiammatorio.


----------



## R41D3N (22 Maggio 2022)

Sassuolo con la formazione ultra titolare.In ritiro da mercoledì sera. Questa cosa ha del pazzesco. Una squadra senza piu obiettivi che avrebbe quasi dovuto essere in vacanza. Chissà che cosa gli avranno promesso! Venduti fdp


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Maggio 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Sassuolo con la formazione ultra titolare.In ritiro da mercoledì sera. Questa cosa ha del pazzesco. Una squadra senza piu obiettivi che avrebbe quasi dovuto essere in vacanza. Chissà che cosa gli avranno promesso! Venduti fdp


Lo capiremo dal riscaldamento .


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Maggio 2022)

Scopro solo ora che sta giocando il Napoli .
Fuso.


----------



## folletto (22 Maggio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io non ho dormito, dalle 18.30 alle 2.30 al pronto soccorso per un disturbo al petto. Analisi cardiografiche ok, sano come un pesce. Motivo del problema: scarico tensione e stress per i primi 5 mesi del 2022 a farmi i giri degli ospedali per papà e mamma che mi hanno chiuso la bocca dello stomaco. Ma oggi ci sono per tifare Milan, calmissimo per quello che sarà nel bene o nel male. Come ieri, come domani.
> 
> Forza ragazzi, noi tutti siamo con voi. Oggi siamo tutti a Reggio Emilia.


Forza Mika e Forza Milan. Forza Forza riportiamolo sulla maglia!


----------



## R41D3N (22 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lo capiremo dal riscaldamento .


Beh è già tutto abbastanza chiaro, una settimana di dichiarazioni belligeranti, squadra portata in ritiro, giocatori-tifosi promessi interisti...
Vorrei partissimo a mille per andare a schiacciarli come serpenti. Questo meriterebbero


----------



## Pit96 (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni aggiornate da Sky


Non cediamo ora... 
Non cediamo ora
Andiamo!


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni aggiornate da Sky


.


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni aggiornate da Sky


.


----------



## sunburn (22 Maggio 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Sassuolo con la formazione ultra titolare.In ritiro da mercoledì sera. Questa cosa ha del pazzesco. Una squadra senza piu obiettivi che avrebbe quasi dovuto essere in vacanza.


Sinceramente, al di là delle dichiarazioni di facciata, non ci credo che giocheranno alla morte. Ultima di campionato, nulla più da chiedere al campionato, stadio contro almeno per quanto riguarda il decibel dei cori e caldo.
In ogni caso, anche avessero delle motivazioni, non potrebbero mai essere superiori a quelle dei nostri, che oltretutto sono anche più forti.
Tutto ciò, purtroppo, non significa che per noi sarà facile perché di squadre che hanno perso titoli contro squadre meno motivate e meno forti ce ne son state diverse. Dita incrociate!


----------



## Djici (22 Maggio 2022)

Grazie al Milan avrò il famoso Summer body.
Ho perso 4 chili in questo mese.
Chili persi da stress. Tra il fatto che non riesco a mangiare e che non posso allontanarmi dalla bagno


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Grazie al Milan avrò il famoso Summer body.
> Ho perso 4 chili in questo mese.
> Chili persi da stress. Tra il fatto che non riesco a mangiare e che non posso allontanarmi dalla bagno


Due chili li ho persi pure io.
Avevo trovato valvola di sfogo nel calcio giocato ma un'entrata da macellaio alla Skriniar mi ha messo ko.

Ora sono stressato e pure contuso.

Stasera spero contuso e felice.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni aggiornate da Sky



Forza Ragazzi. The Last Dance.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Maggio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Grazie al Milan avrò il famoso Summer body.
> Ho perso 4 chili in questo mese.
> Chili persi da stress. Tra il fatto che non riesco a mangiare e che non posso allontanarmi dalla bagno



Svelatemi il segreto,io al posto di perderli li ho presi "grazie" alla fame nervosa


----------



## Zenos (22 Maggio 2022)

3 ore 36 minuti e 39 secondi.


----------



## Djici (22 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Svelatemi il segreto,io al posto di perderli li ho presi "grazie" alla fame nervosa


Davanti allo stress ci sono quelli che non riescono a mettere qualcosa nello stomaco e quelli che non si fermano di mangiare.
Io onestamente faccio parte della prima categoria, ma preferirei fare parte della seconda 

Dai che da domani torniamo ad una alimentazione normale.
Magari con qualche bicchiere di vino in più


----------



## Maravich49 (22 Maggio 2022)

Ragazzi, sono appena ripartito dall'autogrill di Fiorenzuola.
Ero dentro, mi giro e chi vedo? Baresi e Massaro... Massaro ha preso una Corona e l'ha aperta fuori contro un cestino di metallo... IMPAZZISCO


----------



## atomiko (22 Maggio 2022)

ma quando caspita si fanno le 18, mi viene da impazzire


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, sono appena ripartito dall'autogrill di Fiorenzuola.
> Ero dentro, mi giro e chi vedo? Baresi e Massaro... Massaro ha preso una Corona e l'ha aperta fuori contro un cestino di metallo... IMPAZZISCO


Certo che la Corona poteva risparmiarsela. Ci voleva una bella Peroni sudata altro che.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

atomiko ha scritto:


> ma quando caspita si fanno le 18, mi viene da impazzire


Al calcio d'inizio la tensione lascerà il posto all'agonismo. Molto meglio


----------



## Maravich49 (22 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Certo che la Corona poteva risparmiarsela. Ci voleva una bella Peroni sudata altro che.


Corona, giuro, pazzesco


----------



## MilanMiAmor1899 (22 Maggio 2022)

Non pensatela come l'ultima di campionato, pensatela come con la prima giornata senza mettere in conto lo scudetto almeno prima dell'inizio e vedete che starete meglio in attesa delle fatidiche 18


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Maggio 2022)

30 ore che non ingerisco solidi (liquidi anche troppi... ieri ho dato dentro di Montepulciano con amici ansiosi come me)

Comunque, per i milanisti un po più stagionati (ho visto con piacere che ci sono anche giovanissimi): siamo sopravvissuti a quella cosa del 2005, ma soprattutto non ci ha uccisi l'ansia pre Manchester 2003 (io me la ricordo benissimo... ero terrorizzato il triplo di adesso e ai rigori ho perso almeno 10 anni di vita).
Supereremo anche questa, nel bene o nel male.
Ci siamo quasi, FORZA!


----------



## Ecthelion (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni aggiornate da Sky



Ho lasciato metà roba sul tavolo, e poi comunque adesso ho mal di stomaco.
Brutta idea mangiare. Ora provo a guardare il GP. Non passa mai il tempo. MAI!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Ho lasciato metà roba sul tavolo, e poi comunque adesso ho mal di stomaco.
> Brutta idea mangiare. Ora provo a guardare il GP. Non passa mai il tempo. MAI!



Io ho mangiato un cestino di ciliegie, che sono ultra lassative, con la tensione che già ho addosso.
Ma si può essere così stupidi?


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Maggio 2022)

Tutti a tifare Leclerc intanto! così il tempo passa...


----------



## darden (22 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> 30 ore che non ingerisco solidi (liquidi anche troppi... ieri ho dato dentro di Montepulciano con amici ansiosi come me)
> 
> Comunque, per i milanisti un po più stagionati (ho visto con piacere che ci sono anche giovanissimi): siamo sopravvissuti a quella cosa del 2005, ma soprattutto non ci ha uccisi l'ansia pre Manchester 2003 (io me la ricordo benissimo... ero terrorizzato il triplo di adesso e ai rigori ho perso almeno 10 anni di vita).
> Supereremo anche questa, nel bene o nel male.
> Ci siamo quasi, FORZA!



Infatti alle melme che dicono che anche noi ci meritiamo un 5 maggio o una Perugia.. rispondo sempre che noi lo abbiamo avuto il 25 maggio ed è nettamente peggiore del loro 5 maggio


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Ho lasciato metà roba sul tavolo, e poi comunque adesso ho mal di stomaco.
> Brutta idea mangiare. Ora provo a guardare il GP. Non passa mai il tempo. MAI!


Ho 10 gatti tra casa e giardino che solitamente sono empatici e capiscono quando ho qualche pensiero che mi turba, a tal punto che mi saltano addosso quasi a volermi liberare dalle negatività e spesso ci riescono.

Non mi chiedere come perché non ti saprei rispondere ma il gatto già nell'antico Egitto era considerato un animale sacro e magico. 


Ste povere creature però ora non ne hanno più nemmeno loro.
Le ho svuotate. 
Qualcuno mi evita pure.


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni aggiornate da Sky


.


----------



## Tobi (22 Maggio 2022)

Questa partita pesa troppo, un titolo serio dopo tanti anni , vinto in una volata contro i cugini, che ci manda in prima fascia in Champions e magari con un po' di ambizione l'anno prossimo abbiamo ottime possibilità di passare il girone , sponsor e soldi in più.. non voglio minimamente pensare ad un epic fail


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Sempre con te sarò
solo non ti lascerò
sono nato rossonero
e bandito morirò!


----------



## Ecthelion (22 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ho 10 gatti tra casa e giardino che solitamente sono empatici e capiscono quando ho qualche pensiero che mi turba, a tal punto che mi saltano addosso quasi a volermi liberare dalle negatività e spesso ci riescono.
> 
> Non mi chiedere come perché non ti saprei rispondere ma il gatto già nell'antico Egitto era considerato un animale sacro e magico.
> 
> ...


Ti capisco fratello, anche i miei gatti fanno così. Almeno, uno. L'altro l'ho adottato da una colonia, abbandonato, è rimasto selvatico dentro ma anche lui ci prova quando è proprio necessario.
Alle 18 comunque mi isolo, li devo preservare.


----------



## MissRossonera (22 Maggio 2022)

Ansia ne abbiamo?


----------



## kipstar (22 Maggio 2022)

c'è da vincere .... non c'è X che tanga.


----------



## _ET_ (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> .



Tutti che lo prendevano in giro,ed invece potrebbe vincere uno scudo da protagonista,e titolare del Milan.
Talismano Radeee


----------



## Pungiglione (22 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Perchè tu non ti cambi e ti lavi le magliette?
> Oggi ho deciso di aiutare mia moglie a lavare le magliette, stenderle al sole e via dicendo.


Caro Kymera io ho preparato il giardino per la stagione estiva... Il lavoro di una settimana lo sto facendo in un giorno  meglio tenersi occupati, appena mi fermo un attimo mi sale un ansia... Credo che la partita la guarderò in piedi camminando avanti e indietro


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

*Quotate*


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Caro Kymera io ho preparato il giardino per la stagione estiva... Il lavoro di una settimana lo sto facendo in un giorno  meglio tenersi occupati, appena mi fermo un attimo mi sale un ansia... Credo che la partita la guarderò in piedi camminando avanti e indietro


Io volevo andare a correre adesso ma a quanto pare il meteo ha deciso che qui deve essere una giornata piovosa, almeno per dure...
Insomma giornata bagnata....


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Quotate*


E quando passano ste due ore e mezza…


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Maggio 2022)

Mamma non ce la faccio più.. sono stato fuori a pranzo con lamia famiglia e per 3 ore non c'ho pensat..ma ora a casa, in attesa di andare al bra coi miei amici sfegatati milanisti, non so come far passare l'ansia.. sto impazzendo, solitamente fumo 1 pacchetto di siga la settimana.. oggi mi sa che fumo 1 pacchetto


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Io volevo andare a correre adesso ma a quanto pare il meteo ha deciso che qui deve essere una giornata piovosa, almeno per dure...
> Insomma giornata bagnata....


Vai lo stesso, male cha vada perdi 1 ora e ti rinfreschi, mi pare che oggi qualunque cosa vada bene per scaricare la tensione....


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Maggio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Mamma non ce la faccio più.. sono stato fuori a pranzo con lamia famiglia e per 3 ore non c'ho pensat..ma ora a casa, in attesa di andare al bra coi miei amici sfegatati milanisti, non so come far passare l'ansia.. sto impazzendo, solitamente fumo 1 pacchetto di siga la settimana.. oggi mi sa che fumo 1 pacchetto


Idem, fuori per quasi 3 ore a pranzo con i miei, ma ora che sono a casa mi sento come un ghiottone in gabbia.


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Maggio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Idem, fuori per quasi 3 ore a pranzo con i miei, ma ora che sono a casa mi sento come un ghiottone in gabbia.


sto veramente impazzendo.. ora spero di riuscire a distrarmi qualche attimo guardando il gp.. ma se siamo messi così male noi prova a pensare ai giocatori, soprattutto chi ha il Milan nel cuore come noi, Calabria e tonali su tutti..


----------



## Ecthelion (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Quotate*



Ho smesso anche di guardare il GP. Ora non resta più nulla salvo prendere a calci l'orologio


----------



## Tobi (22 Maggio 2022)

Commento interista su sfinterfans..pazzesco

Ormai è andato, inutile girarci intorno.
Alla fine a differenza di altre volte non sono nemmeno troppo arrabbiato.
La squadra ha dato tutto, gioca bene, ha lasciato dei punti complice la rosa ristretta, un calendario a gennaio assurdo e qualche errore arbitrale.

Alla fine se andiamo a vedere tra noi e loro ci sono almeno 10 punti di differenza in favore nostro.
Complici però calendario, errori arbitrali in loro favore e ai danni nostri siamo in questa situazione. Pazienza.

Se il prossimo annosuning non ci smantella la squadra saremo sempre lì a giocarcela


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Ho smesso anche di guardare il GP. Ora non resta più nulla salvo prendere a calci l'orologio


Manco Charles ci ha aiutato oggi  che ansia , che ansia tremenda


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Maggio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Commento interista su sfinterfans..pazzesco
> 
> Ormai è andato, inutile girarci intorno.
> Alla fine a differenza di altre volte non sono nemmeno troppo arrabbiato.
> ...


Un meteorite non basta, ce ne vogliono almeno 3


----------



## R41D3N (22 Maggio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Commento interista su sfinterfans..pazzesco
> 
> Ormai è andato, inutile girarci intorno.
> Alla fine a differenza di altre volte non sono nemmeno troppo arrabbiato.
> ...



Errori arbitrali a nostro vantaggio? Arroganti e presuntuosi!! Ma in quale universo parallelo vivono sti qua?? Lavategli il fiasco.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Maggio 2022)

Io ho deciso di non andare al bar con i miei amici. Il ritrovo era proprio tra qualche minuto, alle 16.
Ho preso questa scelta perché so già che se andassi, sarei già sbronzo per le 18. 

Come andrà andrà, ma almeno sarò lucido e mi ricorderò il momento nel bene e nel male


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Maggio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Commento interista su sfinterfans..pazzesco
> 
> Ormai è andato, inutile girarci intorno.
> Alla fine a differenza di altre volte non sono nemmeno troppo arrabbiato.
> ...


Sarà un drogato o alcolizzato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Maggio 2022)

Due lunghissime ore... Calma.


----------



## unbreakable (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Quotate*


chiedo troppo se leao mi batte il suo record di gol in vvelocità? ..così per far capire subito l'andazzo..poi loro in difesa hanno turchi rumeni greci..non è che hanno beckenbauer e baresi..poi ovvio rispetto per tutti ma non temo nessuno

comunque per stemperare la tensione mi sono fatot un carrellata degli ultimi scudetti del milan su youtube..quando si vince da noi si scrive veramente la storia..e noi siamo il club che secondo me più si avvicina al concetto di squadra nel gioco del calcio..il milan è sempre stato un gruppo, non vorrei citare i tre moschettieri ma si vince tutti assieme..ed è quello che non capiscono gli altri..quelli che si fermano ai nomi..e c'è sempre qualcuno che fa tramite per i nuovi corsi..io infatti penso che ibra sia sia stato importnatissimo fuori dal cmapo per far capire cosa significa vincere e stare al milan assieme a maldini..uomini di campo che hanno vinto e sanno quello che c'è da fare..

forza vecchio cuore rossonero è ora di riscrivere la storia !


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Maggio 2022)

Io me la sentirò alla radio mentre sono in bici come la volta scorsa, speriamo sia uguale l'epilogo


----------



## Igniorante (22 Maggio 2022)

Sto entrando in clima, per quanto mi riguarda...
Questi ragazzi se lo meritano, gente come Tonali, Theo, Mike...


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Quotate*


.


----------



## Milanforever63 (22 Maggio 2022)

Ciao a tutti ragazzi. 
Io scrivo poco sul forum però ho 50 anni di tifo alle spalle, a Verona 1973 ho pianto sul serio ma oggi sono qui teso come una corda di violino. Non ho DAZN ma non so se mi regge la pompa di ascoltarla alla radio. Ho detto tutto ........


----------



## sunburn (22 Maggio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Sto entrando in clima, per quanto mi riguarda...
> Questi ragazzi se lo meritano, gente come Tonali, Theo, Mike...


Io, più si avvicinano le 18, più divento pessimista…


----------



## Igniorante (22 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io, più si avvicinano le 18, più divento pessimista…



Io sono moderatamente ottimista: il Sassuolo ha già finito il suo campionato, abbiamo vinto contro l'Atalanta che sulla carta doveva essere la più ostica, abbiamo a disposizione 2 risultati su 3.

Detto questo, è chiaro che il pallone è rotondo e ogni logica può andare a farsi benedire, ma per quanto fatto finora basta solo che giochiamo come sappiamo fare.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (22 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io, più si avvicinano le 18, più divento pessimista…


Sunburn tranquillo amico mio. La squadra è caricata a mille, i ragazzi vogliono fare la storia quindi petto in fuori e onde positive.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Quotate*



Ma su DAZN non c'è un cavolo di prepartita lungo o diretta?

vedo solo un canale per queste lesbiche juventine....


----------



## Kaw (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Quotate*


Vabè dai, adesso si entra davvero in clima partita.
La partita che vale tutto, la partita che vale gli ultimi 10 anni di milanismo.
Ora o mai più.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Sono arrivato a guardarmi le freccette su DAZN
Ma quando arrivano le 18


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma su DAZN non c'è un cavolo di prepartita lungo o diretta?
> 
> vedo solo un canale per queste lesbiche juventine....


Metti il riquadro di MilanTv, c'è il prepartita


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

*UFFICIALI*
*
SASSUOLO (4-3-3): Consigli; Müldür, Ayhan, Ferrari, Kyriakopoulos; Henrique, Lopez, Frattesi; Berardi, Scamacca, Raspadori. A disp.: Pegolo, Satalino; Chiricheș, Peluso, Rogério, Tressoldi; Đuričić, Magnanelli, Traorè; Ceide, Ciervo, Defrel. All.: Dionisi.
*
*MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Hernández; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunić, Leão; Giroud. A disp.: Mirante, Tătărușanu; Ballo-Touré, Florenzi, Gabbia, Romagnoli; Bakayoko, Bennacer, Díaz, Messias; Ibrahimović, Rebić. All.: Pioli.*


----------



## chicagousait (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> UFFICIALI
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-3-3)*: Consigli; Müldür, Ayhan, Ferrari, Kyriakopoulos; Henrique, Lopez, Frattesi; Berardi, Scamacca, Raspadori. A disp.: Pegolo, Satalino; Chiricheș, Peluso, Rogério, Tressoldi; Đuričić, Magnanelli, Traorè; Ceide, Ciervo, Defrel. All.: Dionisi.
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1)*: Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Hernández; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunić, Leão; Giroud. A disp.: Mirante, Tătărușanu; Ballo-Touré, Florenzi, Gabbia, Romagnoli; Bakayoko, Bennacer, Díaz, Messias; Ibrahimović, Rebić. All.: Pioli.


Nel frattempo gioco ad Assassins Creed, almeno mi distraggo. Ormai l'ansia regna


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> UFFICIALI
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-3-3)*: Consigli; Müldür, Ayhan, Ferrari, Kyriakopoulos; Henrique, Lopez, Frattesi; Berardi, Scamacca, Raspadori. A disp.: Pegolo, Satalino; Chiricheș, Peluso, Rogério, Tressoldi; Đuričić, Magnanelli, Traorè; Ceide, Ciervo, Defrel. All.: Dionisi.
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1)*: Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Hernández; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunić, Leão; Giroud. A disp.: Mirante, Tătărușanu; Ballo-Touré, Florenzi, Gabbia, Romagnoli; Bakayoko, Bennacer, Díaz, Messias; Ibrahimović, Rebić. All.: Pioli.


L'unica cosa che non mi convince è saelemakers dall'inizio, per il resto... Aspettiamo l'inizio


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> UFFICIALI
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-3-3)*: Consigli; Müldür, Ayhan, Ferrari, Kyriakopoulos; Henrique, Lopez, Frattesi; Berardi, Scamacca, Raspadori. A disp.: Pegolo, Satalino; Chiricheș, Peluso, Rogério, Tressoldi; Đuričić, Magnanelli, Traorè; Ceide, Ciervo, Defrel. All.: Dionisi.
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1)*: Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Hernández; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunić, Leão; Giroud. A disp.: Mirante, Tătărușanu; Ballo-Touré, Florenzi, Gabbia, Romagnoli; Bakayoko, Bennacer, Díaz, Messias; Ibrahimović, Rebić. All.: Pioli.


0 sorprese.


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> UFFICIALI
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-3-3)*: Consigli; Müldür, Ayhan, Ferrari, Kyriakopoulos; Henrique, Lopez, Frattesi; Berardi, Scamacca, Raspadori. A disp.: Pegolo, Satalino; Chiricheș, Peluso, Rogério, Tressoldi; Đuričić, Magnanelli, Traorè; Ceide, Ciervo, Defrel. All.: Dionisi.
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1)*: Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Hernández; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunić, Leão; Giroud. A disp.: Mirante, Tătărușanu; Ballo-Touré, Florenzi, Gabbia, Romagnoli; Bakayoko, Bennacer, Díaz, Messias; Ibrahimović, Rebić. All.: Pioli.


Dai ragazzi!


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-3-3): Consigli; Müldür, Ayhan, Ferrari, Kyriakopoulos; Henrique, Lopez, Frattesi; Berardi, Scamacca, Raspadori. A disp.: Pegolo, Satalino; Chiricheș, Peluso, Rogério, Tressoldi; Đuričić, Magnanelli, Traorè; Ceide, Ciervo, Defrel. All.: Dionisi.*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Hernández; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunić, Leão; Giroud. A disp.: Mirante, Tătărușanu; Ballo-Touré, Florenzi, Gabbia, Romagnoli; Bakayoko, Bennacer, Díaz, Messias; Ibrahimović, Rebić. All.: Pioli.*


.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-3-3): Consigli; Müldür, Ayhan, Ferrari, Kyriakopoulos; Henrique, Lopez, Frattesi; Berardi, Scamacca, Raspadori. A disp.: Pegolo, Satalino; Chiricheș, Peluso, Rogério, Tressoldi; Đuričić, Magnanelli, Traorè; Ceide, Ciervo, Defrel. All.: Dionisi.*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Hernández; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunić, Leão; Giroud. A disp.: Mirante, Tătărușanu; Ballo-Touré, Florenzi, Gabbia, Romagnoli; Bakayoko, Bennacer, Díaz, Messias; Ibrahimović, Rebić. All.: Pioli.*


intanto per ingannare l'attesa su canale 5 Verissimo e Nino d'Angelo.


----------



## Djici (22 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> 0 sorprese.


Sono giorni che parlano di Traore titolare da loro.


----------



## pazzomania (22 Maggio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Io ho deciso di non andare al bar con i miei amici. Il ritrovo era proprio tra qualche minuto, alle 16.
> Ho preso questa scelta perché so già che se andassi, sarei già sbronzo per le 18.
> 
> Come andrà andrà, ma almeno sarò lucido e mi ricorderò il momento nel bene e nel male



Idem, dalle 16 alle 18 saremmo già al quinto giro di birre medie  

Dio benedica l' alcool in quel Maledetto Milan-Liverpool del 2005

A fine primo tempo eravamo già fradici tra alcool e il resto.

Non ricordo nulla del secondo tempo, PER FORTUNA


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-3-3): Consigli; Müldür, Ayhan, Ferrari, Kyriakopoulos; Henrique, Lopez, Frattesi; Berardi, Scamacca, Raspadori. A disp.: Pegolo, Satalino; Chiricheș, Peluso, Rogério, Tressoldi; Đuričić, Magnanelli, Traorè; Ceide, Ciervo, Defrel. All.: Dionisi.*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Hernández; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunić, Leão; Giroud. A disp.: Mirante, Tătărușanu; Ballo-Touré, Florenzi, Gabbia, Romagnoli; Bakayoko, Bennacer, Díaz, Messias; Ibrahimović, Rebić. All.: Pioli.*


Sono indeciso se vedere la partita o meno.
L'anno scorso Atalanta-Milan l'ho seguita sul forum e ha portato bene...


----------



## Swaitak (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-3-3): Consigli; Müldür, Ayhan, Ferrari, Kyriakopoulos; Henrique, Lopez, Frattesi; Berardi, Scamacca, Raspadori. A disp.: Pegolo, Satalino; Chiricheș, Peluso, Rogério, Tressoldi; Đuričić, Magnanelli, Traorè; Ceide, Ciervo, Defrel. All.: Dionisi.*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Hernández; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunić, Leão; Giroud. A disp.: Mirante, Tătărușanu; Ballo-Touré, Florenzi, Gabbia, Romagnoli; Bakayoko, Bennacer, Díaz, Messias; Ibrahimović, Rebić. All.: Pioli.*


Mister uno di noi


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-3-3): Consigli; Müldür, Ayhan, Ferrari, Kyriakopoulos; Henrique, Lopez, Frattesi; Berardi, Scamacca, Raspadori. A disp.: Pegolo, Satalino; Chiricheș, Peluso, Rogério, Tressoldi; Đuričić, Magnanelli, Traorè; Ceide, Ciervo, Defrel. All.: Dionisi.*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Hernández; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunić, Leão; Giroud. A disp.: Mirante, Tătărușanu; Ballo-Touré, Florenzi, Gabbia, Romagnoli; Bakayoko, Bennacer, Díaz, Messias; Ibrahimović, Rebić. All.: Pioli.*


.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (22 Maggio 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo gioco ad Assassins Creed, almeno mi distraggo. Ormai l'ansia regna


Ciao Chica io invece mi guardo City Aston Villa, ti auguro ovviamente dei buoni omicidi! Dai dai dai Chica! spara su tutti!!


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Maggio 2022)

Incredibile che dazn ancora non abbia iniziato il collegamento. 
Mah.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Incredibile che dazn ancora non abbia iniziato il collegamento.
> Mah.


Comincia adesso no?


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-3-3): Consigli; Müldür, Ayhan, Ferrari, Kyriakopoulos; Henrique, Lopez, Frattesi; Berardi, Scamacca, Raspadori. A disp.: Pegolo, Satalino; Chiricheș, Peluso, Rogério, Tressoldi; Đuričić, Magnanelli, Traorè; Ceide, Ciervo, Defrel. All.: Dionisi.*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Hernández; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunić, Leão; Giroud. A disp.: Mirante, Tătărușanu; Ballo-Touré, Florenzi, Gabbia, Romagnoli; Bakayoko, Bennacer, Díaz, Messias; Ibrahimović, Rebić. All.: Pioli.*


.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Maggio 2022)

Casa milan e piazza duomo invase dai fratelli .


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Comincia adesso no?


E sarebbe anche ora.
Avrebbero potuto e dovuto fare una diretta fiume che portasse al fischio d'inizio. 
Capre.


----------



## Kaw (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-3-3): Consigli; Müldür, Ayhan, Ferrari, Kyriakopoulos; Henrique, Lopez, Frattesi; Berardi, Scamacca, Raspadori. A disp.: Pegolo, Satalino; Chiricheș, Peluso, Rogério, Tressoldi; Đuričić, Magnanelli, Traorè; Ceide, Ciervo, Defrel. All.: Dionisi.*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Hernández; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunić, Leão; Giroud. A disp.: Mirante, Tătărușanu; Ballo-Touré, Florenzi, Gabbia, Romagnoli; Bakayoko, Bennacer, Díaz, Messias; Ibrahimović, Rebić. All.: Pioli.*


Ragazzi sto cominciando a sentirmi seriamente male, che brutta sensazione.
Ma perchè tutta questa ansia???


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Maggio 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo gioco ad Assassins Creed, almeno mi distraggo. Ormai l'ansia regna


Valhalla o Odyssey? Io pure sto giocando al computer per rilassarmi prima della partita.



admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-3-3): Consigli; Müldür, Ayhan, Ferrari, Kyriakopoulos; Henrique, Lopez, Frattesi; Berardi, Scamacca, Raspadori. A disp.: Pegolo, Satalino; Chiricheș, Peluso, Rogério, Tressoldi; Đuričić, Magnanelli, Traorè; Ceide, Ciervo, Defrel. All.: Dionisi.*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Hernández; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunić, Leão; Giroud. A disp.: Mirante, Tătărușanu; Ballo-Touré, Florenzi, Gabbia, Romagnoli; Bakayoko, Bennacer, Díaz, Messias; Ibrahimović, Rebić. All.: Pioli.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Maggio 2022)

Si parte, pellegrinaggio a piedi verso casa di amici con granita annessa.
Di solito ha sempre portato bene... rispettate i vostri riti benauguranti, è importantissimo!!!
Sedetevi nella parte di divano solita dove state quando il milan vince, mettete la maglietta fortunata, cacciate di casa la moglie se porta sfiga (smollatele la carta di credito e dite di andare a fare shopping, funziona al 100%  ), mangiate se di solito mangiate... fate i bravi!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-3-3): Consigli; Müldür, Ayhan, Ferrari, Kyriakopoulos; Henrique, Lopez, Frattesi; Berardi, Scamacca, Raspadori. A disp.: Pegolo, Satalino; Chiricheș, Peluso, Rogério, Tressoldi; Đuričić, Magnanelli, Traorè; Ceide, Ciervo, Defrel. All.: Dionisi.*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Hernández; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunić, Leão; Giroud. A disp.: Mirante, Tătărușanu; Ballo-Touré, Florenzi, Gabbia, Romagnoli; Bakayoko, Bennacer, Díaz, Messias; Ibrahimović, Rebić. All.: Pioli.*


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si parte, pellegrinaggio a piedi verso casa di amici con granita annessa.
> Di solito ha sempre portato bene... rispettate i vostri riti benauguranti, è importantissimo!!!
> Sedetevi nella parte di divano solita dove state quando il milan vince, mettete la maglietta fortunata, cacciate di casa la moglie se porta sfiga (smollatele la carta di credito e dite di andare a fare shopping, funziona al 100%  ), mangiate se di solito mangiate... fate i bravi!


Ho una bottiglia d'acqua iniziata da quando è iniziata la cavalcata e guai a chi la tocca.
Ormai i ragni ci hanno costruito casa.
Se la bevo prendo il colera.

Fluidi.


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

Impressionante. Ci sarà un solo tifoso dello Scansuolo?


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## Solo (22 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Maggio 2022)

In trinceaaa !


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> .


Che bello questo presidente, 2 e passa anni e non ha mai messo faccia. Ora che c'è lo scudetto da vincere, il cavaliere salvatore del Milan che rischiava il fallimento.. arriva e mostra la faccia


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-3-3): Consigli; Müldür, Ayhan, Ferrari, Kyriakopoulos; Henrique, Lopez, Frattesi; Berardi, Scamacca, Raspadori. A disp.: Pegolo, Satalino; Chiricheș, Peluso, Rogério, Tressoldi; Đuričić, Magnanelli, Traorè; Ceide, Ciervo, Defrel. All.: Dionisi.*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Hernández; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunić, Leão; Giroud. A disp.: Mirante, Tătărușanu; Ballo-Touré, Florenzi, Gabbia, Romagnoli; Bakayoko, Bennacer, Díaz, Messias; Ibrahimović, Rebić. All.: Pioli.*


.


----------



## King of the North (22 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> .


Avrei preferito Florenzi al posto di Calabria ma è evidente che visto il risultato delle ultime partite, Pioli non se la sente di cambiare una virgola


----------



## Zenos (22 Maggio 2022)

Non so cosa dirvi davvero
tre minuti alla nostra più difficile sfida professionale
tutto si decide oggi
ora noi...
o risorgiamo come squadra
o cederemo un centimetro alla volta
uno schema dopo l'altro fino alla disfatta
siamo all'inferno adesso signori miei
credetemi...
e possiamo rimanerci farci prendere a schiaffi
oppure aprirci la strada lottando verso la luce
possiamo scalare le pareti dell'inferno
un centimetro alla volta
io però non posso farlo per voi
sono troppo vecchio
mi guardo intorno vedo i vostri giovani volti
e penso...
certo che...
ho commesso tutti gli errori che un uomo di mezza età possa fare
si perchè io
ho sperperato tutti i miei soldi
che ci crediate o no
ho cacciato via
tutti quelli che mi volevano bene
e da qualche anno
mi da anche fastidio la faccia che vedo nello specchio
sapete col tempo con l'età
tante cose ci vengono tolte
ma questo fa parte della vita
però tu lo impari
solo quando quelle cose le cominci a perdere
e scopri che la vita è un gioco di centimetri
e così è il football
perchè in entrambi questi giochi
la vita e il football
il margine d'errore è ridottissimo
capitelo
mezzo passo fatto un pò in anticipo
o un po in ritardo
e voi non ce la fate
mezzo secondo troppo veloci o troppo lenti
e mancate la presa
ma i centimetri che ci servono sono dappertutto
sono intorno a noi
ce ne sono in ogni break della partita
ad ogni minuto
ad ogni secondo
in questa squadra si combatte per un centimetro
in questa squadra massacriamo di fatica noi stessi
e tutti quelli intorno a noi per un centimetro
ci difendiamo con le unghie e con i denti
per un centimetro
perchè sappiamo che quando andremo a sommare tutti quei centimetri
il totale allora farà la differenza tra la vittoria e la sconfitta
la differenza fra vivere e morire
e voglio dirvi una cosa
in ogni scontro
è colui il quale è disposto a morire
che guadagnerà un centimetro
e io so che se potrò avere un esistenza appagante
sarà perchè sono disposto ancora a battermi e a morire
per quel centimetro
la nostra vita è tutta li
in questo consiste
e in quei 10 centimetri davanti alla faccia
ma io non posso obbligarvi a lottare
dovete guardare il compagno che avete accanto
guardarlo negli occhi
io scommetto che ci vedrete un uomo determinato
a guadagnare terreno con voi
che ci vedrete un uomo
che si sacrificherà volentieri per questa squadra
consapevole del fatto che quando sarà il momento
voi farete lo stesso per lui
questo è essere una squadra signori miei
perciò o noi risorgiamo adesso
come collettivo
o saremo annientati individualmente
è il football ragazzi
è tutto qui
allora
che cosa volete fare?

Ogni maledetta domenica si può vincere o perdere l'importante è vincere o perdere da uomini.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Scamacca con i capelli completamente ossigenati. Che trash


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-3-3): Consigli; Müldür, Ayhan, Ferrari, Kyriakopoulos; Henrique, Lopez, Frattesi; Berardi, Scamacca, Raspadori. A disp.: Pegolo, Satalino; Chiricheș, Peluso, Rogério, Tressoldi; Đuričić, Magnanelli, Traorè; Ceide, Ciervo, Defrel. All.: Dionisi.*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Hernández; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunić, Leão; Giroud. A disp.: Mirante, Tătărușanu; Ballo-Touré, Florenzi, Gabbia, Romagnoli; Bakayoko, Bennacer, Díaz, Messias; Ibrahimović, Rebić. All.: Pioli.*


.


----------



## R41D3N (22 Maggio 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ragazzi sto cominciando a sentirmi seriamente male, che brutta sensazione.
> Ma perchè tutta questa ansia???


Non lo so fratello, sarà stato questo campionato bello ed estenuante, sarà stata questa lunga settimana caricata di odio e veleni dalle melme e dalle dichiarazioni, da partita della vita dei venduti neroverdi, sarà perche tutti sin dall'inizio ci hanno remato contro in questo faticoso ed entusiasmante percorso, sarà la maledetta paura di non portare a termine questo bellissimo sogno e vederlo svanire proprio sul più bello, sarà perché sono undici anni che stiamo aspettando un trofeo importante nel mentre ad ingoiare rospi e delusioni, sarà tutto questa miscela di emozioni che toglie il fiato e unisce i nostri pensieri verso lo stesso obiettivo ma oggi è il nostro giorno. È lì ad un passo, facciamolo tutti insieme!


----------



## __king george__ (22 Maggio 2022)

mia previsione dell'ultimo minuto: perderemo sia noi che l'inter! e andrà benissimo cosi! sarebbe da ridere per certi versi


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

Ahahhahahahah ma questi hanno l'inno fatto da Nek??!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *UFFICIALI*
> 
> *SASSUOLO (4-3-3): Consigli; Müldür, Ayhan, Ferrari, Kyriakopoulos; Henrique, Lopez, Frattesi; Berardi, Scamacca, Raspadori. A disp.: Pegolo, Satalino; Chiricheș, Peluso, Rogério, Tressoldi; Đuričić, Magnanelli, Traorè; Ceide, Ciervo, Defrel. All.: Dionisi.*
> 
> *MILAN (4-2-3-1): Maignan; Calabria, Kalulu, Tomori, Hernández; Tonali, Kessie; Saelemaekers, Krunić, Leão; Giroud. A disp.: Mirante, Tătărușanu; Ballo-Touré, Florenzi, Gabbia, Romagnoli; Bakayoko, Bennacer, Díaz, Messias; Ibrahimović, Rebić. All.: Pioli.*



Quanto odio sto Sassuolo. Contro le altre Big giocano con quel cesso di Chiriches che combina 20 disastri a partita, con noi finisce sempre in panchina.


----------



## egidiopersempre (22 Maggio 2022)

ANSSSSSSIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

E' bestemmia libera i prossimi 90 minuti?
@admin @mod


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Maggio 2022)

Raga entro in modalità partita del decennio.
Buona fortuna a tutti!
Che gli dei del calcio ci siano propizi!


----------



## Gas (22 Maggio 2022)

Vi funziona Dazn?


----------



## Zenos (22 Maggio 2022)

Gas ha scritto:


> Vi funziona Dazn?


Si


----------



## Djici (22 Maggio 2022)

Porca vacca.
L'audio e in ritardo di una quindicina di secondi sul video !


----------



## Swaitak (22 Maggio 2022)

ci mancava pure l'addio di manganello


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Maggio 2022)

Io sono già esausto ragazzi...


----------



## Blu71 (22 Maggio 2022)

Forza Milan, come sempre.


----------



## chicagousait (22 Maggio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Valhalla o Odyssey? Io pure sto giocando al computer per rilassarmi prima della partita.


Molto più indietro. Black Flag. 

Ok mancano 3 minuti. L'attesa mi uccide


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Mamma mia che ansia.
Pure Bakayoko con i capelli ossigenati.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (22 Maggio 2022)

Dai ragazzi!! Finalmente è arrivato il giorno piu importante degli ultimi 10 anni , dopo un decennio di sofferenze .
Il Milan i suoi meravigliosi tifosi si meritono questa soddisfazione. Forza Grande MIlan!


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Maggio 2022)

Dai forza ragazzi, lo aspettiamo da 11 anni. CI sono in mezzo le lacrime, il sudore e la sofferenza di 10 mesi in queste prossime 2h. Non lasciamo niente!!!

Forza Milan sempre


----------



## Gamma (22 Maggio 2022)

41 pagine e ancora deve arrivare il fischio d'inizio.

Forza ragazzi, immergiamoci nell'ultimo tratto di questo campionato, meritiamo di vincere e dobbiamo farlo, senza paura!
Forza Milan!!!!!


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Krunic poca ansia a quanto pare.


----------



## Pungiglione (22 Maggio 2022)

Fratelli rossoneri, buona partita. Forza vecchio Cuore Rossonero, forza ragazzi. Dai dai dai forza lotta...


----------



## honua (22 Maggio 2022)

Ce lo meritiamo, niente da dire. In bocca al lupo a tutti


----------



## Le Grand Milan (22 Maggio 2022)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Io sono già esausto ragazzi...


Grande Zaza non ti preoccupare i ragazzi se la giocheranno alla grande!!


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Ma Ferrari che fa il giochetto a Calabria di non dargli la mano? QUESTI VANNO RIEMPITI DI GOL


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Maggio 2022)

Il solo rimpianto é che questa partita comunque vada a finire sarà macchiata dalla voce di Pardo


----------



## Pit96 (22 Maggio 2022)

Dai che è tutto nelle nostre mani. 
Non facciamo cavolate, forza!


----------



## Zenos (22 Maggio 2022)

Manca traore...magari lo abbiamo già preso...


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Maggio 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Grande Zaza non ti preoccupare i ragazzi se la giocheranno alla grande!!


Su questo non ho dubbi, spero solo non sia così per quelli del Sassuolo


----------



## Solo (22 Maggio 2022)

Dajeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## PANDA82 (22 Maggio 2022)

Non ce la faccio più!!! 
Forza ragazzi!!!


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Come sprecare un calcio d'angolo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

Che angoli anche oggi...


----------



## Solo (22 Maggio 2022)

Soliti corner...


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

Siamo partiti in maniera fin troppo furiosa. Calma


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Ma che hanno fatto al campo che continuano a scivolare tutti??


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

Occhio...


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Si è già capito che Berardi vuole mettercela in quel posto. ha già provato 3 volte a tirare. Troppa foga.


----------



## Solo (22 Maggio 2022)

Comunque io vedo parecchi posti vuoti. Partita scudetto e stadio neanche sold out nonostante sia piccolo... Che spot penoso per la Serie A.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Maggio 2022)

Salame. Un pesce fuor d'acqua


----------



## Solo (22 Maggio 2022)

Nooooooooooooo


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

Sparati Consigli


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2022)

Sto maledetto Yashin


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

Occasione per giroud, troppo centrale


----------



## Swaitak (22 Maggio 2022)

madonn madonna


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

Ma come si fa??!?


----------



## Solo (22 Maggio 2022)

Nooooooooooo mamma mia


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Maledetto Ferrari. Ti venisse una diarrea fulminante.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2022)

Ma segna asino


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

Non ci credo cosa si è divorato leao


----------



## Solo (22 Maggio 2022)

Ma che sfiga santo dio


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Incredibile salvataggio sulla linea.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Maggio 2022)

cacchio vuole Saele, tanto lo sbagliava


----------



## Zenos (22 Maggio 2022)

Ma noooooo


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

Segna Salame!


----------



## Solo (22 Maggio 2022)

E quando mai Salame segna....


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Madonna pure Salame che si è mangiato. Già 3 gol mangiati.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2022)

Ma sono scemi?


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Maggio 2022)

Subito a sprecare di tutto...


----------



## honua (22 Maggio 2022)

Ni simu già fumati un sacco di gol


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Incredibile il gol su angolo è un tabù. 
Maledetto nano cosa ha salvato


----------



## folletto (22 Maggio 2022)

Incredibile


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

Giocando così arriviamo al secondo tempo stanchissimi


----------



## hiei87 (22 Maggio 2022)

Sembra già stregata. Robe da pazzi


----------



## Solo (22 Maggio 2022)

È un assedio dai dai dai


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Incredibile pure Krunic. Assurdo.


----------



## Maurizio91 (22 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Madonna pure Salame che si è mangiato. Già 3 gol mangiati.


4, giroud, leao, rimpallo su angolo, salame, incredibile


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Sembra stregata.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Ma come si fa a sprecare i calci da fermo in questo modo. Assurdo non è concepibile una roba del genere.


----------



## Igniorante (22 Maggio 2022)

Solita partita stregata.
Dovevamo averne fatti già 3 o 4.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Calabria poi se non sbaglia sempre.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2022)

Il solito Calabria


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2022)

Theo e Tonali mostruosi


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

E altro calcio d'angolo regalato. Pazzesco.


----------



## Solo (22 Maggio 2022)

Goooooooooooooooplllllll goooooooooooooooplllllll


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

GIRUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

OLIVIEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

*Gooooooooooollllllllllll*


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2022)

GOOOOOL


----------



## Andris (22 Maggio 2022)

DAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Maggio 2022)

Olivierooooooooo


----------



## Manchester2003!! (22 Maggio 2022)

dai!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2022)

Bravissimo Leao bravo bravo


----------



## Igniorante (22 Maggio 2022)

Theo Sandro e Rafa gran prestazione fin quí


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Maggio 2022)

Giruuuuuuuu


----------



## Swaitak (22 Maggio 2022)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Stavo già bestemmiando per Leao. DAI FORZA


----------



## Solo (22 Maggio 2022)

Madonna Leao, l'hanno drogato sto ultimo mese


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

Continuiamo così. È lunga


----------



## Andris (22 Maggio 2022)

DOPPIO TUNNEL, GODO


----------



## IDRIVE (22 Maggio 2022)

Sembrava che anche questa non volesse entrare, stavo per tirare un maglio al televisore, giuro....
Daiiiiii!!!!


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Doppio tunnel di Giruuu'. Forza raddoppiare.


----------



## Zenos (22 Maggio 2022)

Avete sentito il mio urlo?


----------



## Pit96 (22 Maggio 2022)

Mi son quasi rotto la mano per l'esultanza


----------



## Igniorante (22 Maggio 2022)

E ora chi glielo spiega alle medde che il Sassuolo deve farne due????


----------



## chicagousait (22 Maggio 2022)

Doppio tunnel. Nn voleva entrare


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Bravi ragazzi, l'atteggiamento è quello giusto. Su su su su


----------



## Devil man (22 Maggio 2022)

Nonno Singer sugli spalti, è il suo ologramma ?


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Maggio 2022)

Mai visto in vita mia un doppio tunnel. Ahah, la siamo su un film? Che razza di sceneggiatura


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Prossimo anno se non chiamano un esperto in calci d'angolo e calci da fermo da preparare impazzisco.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2022)

Intanto Paul Singer

"Ehmm Berluscaroni who is the number 17 with White jersey guy"

"Wait. ao Maldi chi è il numero 17 con la maglia bianca che io non so nulla qui?


----------



## Zenos (22 Maggio 2022)

Non giochicchiamo dobbiamo fare il 2 ed il 3


----------



## Igniorante (22 Maggio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Nonno Singer sugli spalti, è il suo ologramma ?



Sì è come Palpatine di Star Wars


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

Che bomba Sandro


----------



## Solo (22 Maggio 2022)

Avanti così!!!


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Dio santo Tonali. Maledetto Consigli.


----------



## Andris (22 Maggio 2022)

una settimana di fesserie e ritiro, stanno allo sbando questi


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2022)

Sto cacchio di Yashin madonna ha salvato 2 gol


----------



## Goro (22 Maggio 2022)

Come calcia Tonali


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

Non ci credo


----------



## Kaw (22 Maggio 2022)

Dominio assoluto, dovevamo stare 0-4 dannazione


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Porta stregata incredibile. Ne dovevamo fare almeno 6


----------



## Igniorante (22 Maggio 2022)

I nostri hanno il sangue negli occhi ahahah


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

Dovevamo essere già 5-0


----------



## Solo (22 Maggio 2022)

Pazzesco, ma quanti gol hanno già salvato in maniera disperata? 

Potremmo essere 6-0 porco cane


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2022)

Ma sto maledetto di Yashin ma non è possibile dai


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Maggio 2022)

Potevamo tranquillamente essere tre a zero.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Maggio 2022)

ma perchè non entra?


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Pure salamella ha tirato bene in porta. Stregata sta partita.


----------



## folletto (22 Maggio 2022)

Chi è che l’ha ciccata a porta vuota? Krunic?


----------



## Andris (22 Maggio 2022)

con avversari così disattenti c'è ampio margine di un goal di Ibra nella ripresa


----------



## hiei87 (22 Maggio 2022)

Fin qua noi fantastici, finalizzazione a parte, loro non pervenuti. Chiudiamola.


----------



## Igniorante (22 Maggio 2022)

Attenzione a qualche porcata arbitrale, non dobbiamo rimanere fermi a lungo su 1-0


----------



## Andris (22 Maggio 2022)

che sono quei posti vuoti che si vedono a sinistra ???
assurdo che non li hanno venduti

comunque la famosa tribuna del sassuolo è piena di maglie del Milan, altro che vietato


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

Questo ritmo forsennato o ci porta a due gol di vantaggio, o nel secondo tempo saremo con la lingua di fuori


----------



## Pungiglione (22 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> che sono quei posti vuoti ???
> assurdo che non li hanno venduti


Saranno abbonati Sassuolo che stanno a casa


----------



## Devil man (22 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> che sono quei posti vuoti ???
> assurdo che non li hanno venduti


Alcuni biglietti sono arrivati a 1000€


----------



## Pungiglione (22 Maggio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Attenzione a qualche porcata arbitrale, non dobbiamo rimanere fermi a lungo su 1-0


Fondamentale stare sul 3-0 entro il 60'


----------



## Manchester2003!! (22 Maggio 2022)

Ma non possiamo sbagliare raddoppi cosi' chiari caxxo


----------



## Maurizio91 (22 Maggio 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Dominio assoluto


Come è giusto che sia, da una parte il Milan, dall'altra ???


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Dai che pure salamella sta giocando bene.


----------



## rossonerosud (22 Maggio 2022)

Stiamo dominando


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Appena inquadrata una figa milanista pazzesca.


----------



## Djici (22 Maggio 2022)

Dai che voglio ancora un paio di gol.
Poi possiamo pure giocare gli ultimi minuti con Kessie e GABBIA difensori centrali.
Mica voglio un giallo ai diffidati 
Li voglio in Supercoppa contro l'Inter!
Sgraaaattttttt !!!


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Maggio 2022)

Grossa ingenuità di Kessie.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Occhio ai calci da fermo. Non bisogna regalare niente.


----------



## folletto (22 Maggio 2022)

Ma che vuole sto pagliaccio?


----------



## Igniorante (22 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Dai che pure salamella sta giocando bene.



A tu per tu col portiere gli ha tirato in bocca, però è vero che oggi ha un piglio diverso


----------



## Zenos (22 Maggio 2022)

Dobbiamo fare assolutamente il.2


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

Se siamo arrivati a questo punto è proprio perché NON RIPARTIAMO MAI DAL BASSO

Non facciamo stupidaggini


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

GIRUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## folletto (22 Maggio 2022)

Giruuuuuuuuuuuuuù


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

Oliviero miooooooooooo


----------



## Solo (22 Maggio 2022)

Leao dategli 50M a stagione


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2022)

Impressionante sto Leao dobbiamo tenerlo


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Maggio 2022)

Giruuuuuuu


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Maggio 2022)

Seeeeee 
Grandissimo ancora Leao comunque


----------



## UDG (22 Maggio 2022)

Grandi vai così


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

*GOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLL*

*E' fatta E' fatta!!!!!!*


----------



## Andris (22 Maggio 2022)

a sinistra li penetriamo quando e come vogliamo peggio di una rocco gang bang

BRAVISSIMI LEAO E GIROUD


----------



## Swaitak (22 Maggio 2022)

Oliviero


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2022)

Attenzione al Var che la palla non sia uscita


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

Leao grandeeeeeeeeee


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Grande Leao, grande. Telecomandato questo assist.
Bravo anche Calabria


----------



## hiei87 (22 Maggio 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLL!!! ANDIAMOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Maggio 2022)

Olivier!


----------



## Zenos (22 Maggio 2022)

Che mostro Leao


----------



## Milanoide (22 Maggio 2022)

All'ultima giornata capiamo di andare sul fondo e rimetterla in mezzo. 
Anziché sbattere contro i muri per vie centrali.
Meglio tardi che mai


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Attenzione al Var che la palla non sia uscita


È dentro dai


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2022)

Bene dai mi stavo preoccuapando se sti scemi andassero a controllare la palla uscita


----------



## Zenos (22 Maggio 2022)

Che fallo è?


----------



## Solo (22 Maggio 2022)

Alla fine aveva ragione @Lineker10 su Leao, questo è una bomba atomica


----------



## folletto (22 Maggio 2022)

Attaccareeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Eccolo li che Doveri deve fare il protagonista e ammonire Tonali per una sbracciata di protesta. 
Vergognoso.


----------



## UDG (22 Maggio 2022)

Perché si fanno ammonire per ste cavolate


----------



## Simo98 (22 Maggio 2022)

Finalmente qualcuno si scansa contro di noi


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

KESSIEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Solo (22 Maggio 2022)

Campioni d'ItaliaAaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

KESSIEEEEEE


----------



## Milanoide (22 Maggio 2022)

Il Klingonnnnnnn


----------



## Andris (22 Maggio 2022)

INCULATI ANCHE DA DESTRA


----------



## Zenos (22 Maggio 2022)

E 3


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Maggio 2022)

Kessieeeeereeeeee


----------



## Goro (22 Maggio 2022)

Si sono scansati alla grande, si godeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Igniorante (22 Maggio 2022)

Cioè fatemi capire, il pestone su Theo non era fallo e quello di Tonali sí?


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

*Gooooooooooooooooollllllllllllllllll*


----------



## Manchester2003!! (22 Maggio 2022)

ma siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2022)

Il solito Leao tre assists madonna


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Maggio 2022)

Daiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

PRESIDENTE RESTA CON NOI!!!


----------



## IDRIVE (22 Maggio 2022)

Buona grigliata, Limone...


----------



## Swaitak (22 Maggio 2022)

ebbravo l'ex presidente!


----------



## Andris (22 Maggio 2022)

al coro "chi non salta nerazzurro è" saltano anche nella curva del sassuolo


----------



## UDG (22 Maggio 2022)

Vaiiiiii


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

NON CE N'E NON CE NEeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2022)

Occhio che non lo annullano ora per fallo del marito


----------



## bmb (22 Maggio 2022)

Ancora è lunga


----------



## Giek (22 Maggio 2022)

Leso ormai è ridicolo.
Ha praticamente vinto lo scudetto da solo.
FENOMENO.
Sono un suo sostenitore della prima ora.
Non è un giocatore da serie A.
Merita altro palcoscenico.
Ti voglio bene, Rafa


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Leao assist man stratosferico


----------



## Solo (22 Maggio 2022)

Continuare così. Li dobbiamo umiliare questi maiali. Voglio il 6-0.


----------



## Andris (22 Maggio 2022)

E' COME MILAN-STEAUA, SIAMO SOLO NOI


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

SIAMO SCESI IN CAMPO COME DEI FORSENNATI GRANDIIIIIIIII


----------



## Swaitak (22 Maggio 2022)

si ma 10 milioni a leao solo per questi assit


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2022)

Tutta la settimana a caricare a manetta il Sassuolo grazie agli addetti stampa ci hanno caricato noi


----------



## folletto (22 Maggio 2022)

Attaccareeeeeeeee ancora, non fermatevi


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

3 palle telecomandate. Pazzesco.
Rinnovo subito.


----------



## Simo98 (22 Maggio 2022)

Facciamone 5/6 a questi maledetti del Sassuolo che ci fanno penare da anni


----------



## Devil man (22 Maggio 2022)

INTERISTI SUCCHIA....


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Maggio 2022)

Dai che dobbiamo sotterrarli questi maledetti.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Ma quel pazzo al centro che ha già tirato fuori lo scudo con il 19? 
Oh che di vantaggi 3-0 ne abbiamo già visti.


----------



## King of the North (22 Maggio 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Leso ormai è ridicolo.
> Ha praticamente vinto lo scudetto da solo.
> FENOMENO.
> Sono un suo sostenitore della prima ora.
> ...


Non merita la serie a, merita il Milan


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Maggio 2022)

Umiliare i servi del sistema,non fermiamoci.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2022)

Aldilà di tutto squadra di una mentalità pazzesca il prossimo anno in CL si balla ragazzi e non scherzo.. ma già da quel Liverpool Milan 3-2 avevo intravisto qualcosa.


----------



## Raryof (22 Maggio 2022)

INTERISTA Vffncl


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Maggio 2022)

Stiamo calmi...


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Maggio 2022)

Ciucciareeeeeeeeee


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Maggio 2022)

Ancora non è finita.


----------



## Igniorante (22 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Aldilà di tutto squadra di una mentalità pazzesca il prossimo anno in CL si balla ragazzi e non scherzo.. ma già da quel Liverpool Milan 3-2 avevo intravisto qualcosa.



Verissimo


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Leao merita il gol oggi.


----------



## Zenos (22 Maggio 2022)

Bisogna rinnovare stasera.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

Leao merita il gol


----------



## Viulento (22 Maggio 2022)

vi voglio bene a tutti!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2022)

Ma quanti tiri abbiamo fatto? Ho perso il conto ormai


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Comunque quanto amo Krunic?
Spero che tantissimi cambino idea, grandissimo ragazzo.


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Maggio 2022)

Leao pazzesco, il Milan gioca che é una meraviglia.

Una domanda ai fratelli, visto che lo leggo spesso, ma seriamente a qualcuno qui dentro farebbe piacere avere Berardi? Io veramente sono contentissimo di Messias e Saele.


----------



## Andris (22 Maggio 2022)

CARNEVALI, SCENDI NELLO SPOGLIATOIO ADESSO !


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Maggio 2022)

Nel 2005 feci il pieno alla macchina all'intervallo di Instanbul,oggi vado di nuovo,e stavolta rimango a secco per le stradeeeee!


----------



## Solo (22 Maggio 2022)

Comunque Leao o si innamora del Milan tipo Theo che ha rinnovato lasciando milioni sul tavolo oppure lo salutiamo presto. 

Da domani verranno gli sceicchi ad offrirgli la luna.


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Aldilà di tutto squadra di una mentalità pazzesca il prossimo anno in CL si balla ragazzi e non scherzo.. ma già da quel Liverpool Milan 3-2 avevo intravisto qualcosa.


Speriamo.


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Maggio 2022)

3 gol ti porti a casa il pallone, con 3 assist cosa ti danno?


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

Lo 0 3 è un risultato maledetto. Non è finita fino al 90


----------



## Hellscream (22 Maggio 2022)

È letteralmente incredibile!!


----------



## Igniorante (22 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Comunque quanto amo Krunic?
> Spero che tantissimi cambino idea, grandissimo ragazzo.



Non ha i piedi e la potenza di quel Boateng, ma in quella zona mi ricorda il primo Kevin Prince allegriano.


----------



## Viulento (22 Maggio 2022)

kebabbaro dove sei???????????


----------



## Manchester2003!! (22 Maggio 2022)

La faccia di Carnevali e' una goduria......


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Leao fallo inutile qui. mamma mia come si fa a fare fallo ad uno spalle alla porta vicino la rimessa laterale e regalare praticamente un corner.


----------



## Solo (22 Maggio 2022)

Mikeeeeeeee


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Mamma mia Maignan e Krunic che salvataggi.


----------



## Andris (22 Maggio 2022)

bravo Mike, ti fanno anche sporcare oggi


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Maggio 2022)

Miracolo di Mike.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

Mike c'è. Non è facile in giornate come questa


----------



## Manchester2003!! (22 Maggio 2022)

Krunic serve a prendere pallonate nel muso


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

Grande Rade che si fa decapitare


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Ecco perchè non si regalano i calci da fermo. Questi 0 tiri in porta e magari la mettono dentro alla prima.


----------



## Pungiglione (22 Maggio 2022)

Grande Rade grandi ragazzi forza ancora un altro per stare tranquilli


----------



## jumpy65 (22 Maggio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Lo 0 3 è un risultato maledetto. Non è finita fino al 90


Ma abbiamo supermike


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2022)

Krunic comunque ha messo lo zampino su due gol facendo il pressing e rubando palla .. grande Marito l'amore dalla panchina ha dato i suoi frutti


----------



## babsodiolinter (22 Maggio 2022)

Sono fisso sull'altra partita,le inquadrature sugli spalti è tutto...


----------



## rossonerosud (22 Maggio 2022)

NON MOLLARE!!!!


----------



## Giek (22 Maggio 2022)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Non merita la serie a, merita il Milan


Speriamo facciano di tutto per tenerlo.
Speriamo davvero


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Maggio 2022)

Ma cosa ha preso Maignan?


----------



## UDG (22 Maggio 2022)

Giek ha scritto:


> Speriamo facciano di tutto per tenerlo.
> Speriamo davvero


Dipende solo da lui


----------



## ARKANA (22 Maggio 2022)

E si gode già all intervallo


----------



## Zenos (22 Maggio 2022)

Dov'è il Cornutone?


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2022)

Comunque il punto è sempre lo stesso. Leao se chiede 7 mln bisogna dargli i giocatori forti vanno tenuti quest'anno ha fatto la differenza .. se dobbiamo avere Eddiot che dice tetto 4 non ne usciremo mai.


----------



## Djici (22 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Dov'è il Cornutone?


Ci sono un paio di topic che devo andare ad uppare.
Ovviamente a fine partita


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Abbiamo staccato la spina .


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

Saele non segnerà mai


----------



## Kaw (22 Maggio 2022)

Calma!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Maggio 2022)

babsodiolinter ha scritto:


> Sono fisso sull'altra partita,le inquadrature sugli spalti è tutto...


Fantastiche le loro facce ahah, ogni tanto quando inquadrano i giocatori si vede che lanciano sguardi disperati al maxischermo sperando in qualche cambiamento ahahahah

"Interista diventi Pazzo"


----------



## Raryof (22 Maggio 2022)

Leao è un alieno, ve lo avevo detto.
INTERISTA VFFNCL


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Maggio 2022)

Ho un misto di euforia e paura addosso, raga. Siamo vicinissimi a vincere questa partita.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Maggio 2022)

Inizio ad avere le lacrime fratelli..


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Maggio 2022)

Nulla da dire. Straripanti.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

Secondo tempo insidioso. Sarà difficile mantenere la concentrazione


----------



## Solo (22 Maggio 2022)

Mi raccomando ora. 

Ibra deve incularseli tutti nello spogliatoio. Niente boiate. Entriamo in campo per fargliene altri tre.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Maggio 2022)

3 dentro, 3 salvate sulla linea e almeno 3 mangiate dai nostri. Finora una partita da sogno, ora vediamo di non prenderne 4 nella ripresa


----------



## mil77 (22 Maggio 2022)

Io ero a instanbul e non dovrei dire niente. Ma se ne prendono 4 nel secondo tempo vado a pestarli a Reggio Emilia


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Maggio 2022)

Quell'infame di Frattesi sta già giocando con la maglia nerazzurra.


----------



## R41D3N (22 Maggio 2022)

Calma, calma, calma!!! Continuiamo così...testa e cuore!!!!


----------



## Raryof (22 Maggio 2022)

Sul Sassuolo vi avevo avvertiti, non hanno difesa e si prendono tanti rischi in impostazione.
Tutto il marasma che avevano creato si è ritorto contro, fiato corto, gambe molli, avanti così.
Dentro Florenzi e IBRA, The last dance sia.


----------



## Igniorante (22 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Fantastiche le loro facce ahah, ogni tanto quando inquadrano i giocatori si vede che lanciano sguardi disperati al maxischermo sperando in qualche cambiamento ahahahah
> 
> "Interista diventi Pazzo"



Ahahahah Pazzoooooo
Quanto li odio, vederli soffrire è per me una goduria immensa...


----------



## Andris (22 Maggio 2022)

oggi è uscita da un set a luci rosse la leotta ?
ora la sto vedendo, sta porcona

altro che montolivo eccitato per il Milan...


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Maggio 2022)

mamma mia ragazzi. 

siamo a metà dell'opera. 
ancora 45 minuti così adesso. 

leao ILLEGALE.


----------



## Igniorante (22 Maggio 2022)

Diletta facci il regalo e spogliati


----------



## Devil man (22 Maggio 2022)

DAI DAI DAI!!!


----------



## Raryof (22 Maggio 2022)

L'Inter che combina? non sto seguendo nulla, sono su una nuvola...


----------



## pazzomania (22 Maggio 2022)

CAMPIONI D' ITALIAAAAAAAAA


----------



## danjr (22 Maggio 2022)

Calma è ancora lunghissima


----------



## Hellscream (22 Maggio 2022)

Dite a quel servo di Carnevali di andarglielo a dire ora a Leao che forse nel Sassuolo farebbe panchina. Glielo andasse a dire ora lo schiavo!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Maggio 2022)

Anche se mi sforzassi non riesco più a essere scaramantico, me ne sto zitto e basta


----------



## Blu71 (22 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> CAMPIONI D' ITALIAAAAAAAAA



CALMA.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Maggio 2022)

Che spettacolo ragazzi. Ora l'importante è non perdere la concentrazione. Il Sassuolo è nervoso, perciò fare possesso palla e sfruttare gli errori degli avversari quando è possibile. Non c'è motivo per portarsi in avanti, con questo risultato. 

Qualcuno sa dirmi come sta giocando l'Inter?


----------



## bmb (22 Maggio 2022)

Ancora è lunga. Siamo una squadretta. L'Inter sarebbe stata in vantaggio 7 a 0.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Maggio 2022)

Continuo a vedere l'Inter leggermente favorita per lo scudetto. Hanno qualcosa in più. Sono la squadra più forte


----------



## Igniorante (22 Maggio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> oggi è uscita da un set a luci rosse la leotta ?
> ora la sto vedendo, sta porcona
> 
> altro che montolivo eccitato per il Milan...



Se entrasse nel business farebbe milioni, altroché


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Mi raccomando ora.
> 
> Ibra deve incularseli tutti nello spogliatoio. Niente boiate. Entriamo in campo per fargliene altri tre.


ma io spero scenda direttamente maldini nello spogliatoio, visto che lui sa cosa vuol dire istanbul. 

niente vaccate, rimaniamo concentrati.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Maggio 2022)

Non esultate per favore, dovremmo saperlo più di chiunque altro.
La partita è ancora lunghissima.


----------



## Ecthelion (22 Maggio 2022)

Sto tanto tanto bene. Avanti così ragazzi.
Che bello. Ancora un tempo dai.


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Maggio 2022)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quell'infame di Frattesi sta già giocando con la maglia nerazzurra.


Tra lui e Theo ci sono storie tese, all'andata uguale.

Poi comunque questo pezzente é uno dei pochi in grado di tenere Theo fisicamente ed atleticamente.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Maggio 2022)

Ne prendono altri 2


----------



## peo74 (22 Maggio 2022)

Mamma mia ragazzi che primo tempo!
Tutti fantastici dal primo all’ultimo!
Ora calma e gesso!
Ps: le melme intanto hanno fatto abbastanza ****** con la Samp..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Maggio 2022)

Sto godendo come un matto. Abbracciamoci fratelli rossoneri


----------



## chicagousait (22 Maggio 2022)

Non dico niente. Ma bisogna farle altri


----------



## pazzomania (22 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> CALMA.



Ma che!

4 gol non li abbiamo subiti in tutto l' anno solare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Maggio 2022)

Giampollo regalaci un sogno. Ci penserà Giampollo, tranquilli.


----------



## Andris (22 Maggio 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (22 Maggio 2022)

Comunque l'occasione del Sassuolo quasi a fine primo tempo con grandissima parata del muro Maignan è stata fondamentale mentalmente, per farci capire che non bisogna abbassare la guardia.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Maggio 2022)

il rabbino ha esultato?


----------



## Dexter (22 Maggio 2022)

Leao se l é presa leggermente sul personale: ha recuperato più palloni oggi in 30 minuti che in tutto il resto della stagione  Inter ovviamente ancora favorita


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Maggio 2022)

Maignan decisivo.


----------



## Igniorante (22 Maggio 2022)

Capisco Istanbul ma mi volete paragonare il Liverpool al Sassuolo, per Dio?
Detto questo, calma e gesso.


----------



## 1X2 (22 Maggio 2022)

Rimaniamo concentrati e gestiamo questo 0-0…


----------



## Kaw (22 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma che!
> 
> 4 gol non li abbiamo subiti in tutto l' anno solare


Ma come ti permetti!!!!!

A Instanbul mi ricordo che all'inizio del secondo tempo avemmo un'occasione colossale per andare 4-0, ma poi sappiamo...
Io pretendo che si faccia il quarto gol subito.
Poi forse, ma forse, e forse neanche allora starò tranquillo...


----------



## giannigrenoli (22 Maggio 2022)




----------



## Raryof (22 Maggio 2022)

INTERISTA DIVENTI PAZZO ancora e ancora.


----------



## Dexter (22 Maggio 2022)

Montolivo ha definito Leao "imbarazzante" ahahahahah lo hanno capito all' ultima giornata


----------



## DavidGoffin (22 Maggio 2022)

Devastanti ragazzi dopo 10 anni tornai dove ci spetta.

In testa e in c a Calhanoglu e Donnarumma


----------



## Sam (22 Maggio 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Ma come ti permetti!!!!!
> 
> A Instanbul mi ricordo che all'inizio del secondo tempo avemmo un'occasione colossale per andare 4-0, ma poi sappiamo...
> Io pretendo che si faccia il quarto gol subito.
> Poi forse, ma forse, e forse neanche allora starò tranquillo...


Io preferisco aspettare il fischio finale.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma che!
> 
> 4 gol non li abbiamo subiti in tutto l' anno solare



Non mi interessa. Mancano 45 minuti.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (22 Maggio 2022)

Per scaramanzia da qualche partite non ciommento durante la partita perché l'ho fatto una volta e abbiamo vinto sempre da quel giorno. Sono ridicolo? Assolutamente si ma chi se ne frega!
Dai ragazzi che siamo vicini ad un traguardo fantastico!!!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Maggio 2022)

Quanto godo per Calhanoglu melma umana


----------



## David Gilmour (22 Maggio 2022)

Salutiamo Carnevali che metterebbe Leao in panchina. Il 3-0 a metà partita mi ha evocato nella mente demoni babilonesi di 3.000 anni fa ma li ho scacciati subito. I ratti inviolabili dicono siano zero a zero...


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Maggio 2022)

ma di là come sta andando ? inter depressa oppure la samp si sta impegnando sul serio ?


----------



## Sam (22 Maggio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma di là come sta andando ? inter depressa oppure la samp si sta impegnando sul serio ?


0-0


----------



## folletto (22 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> 3 gol ti porti a casa il pallone, con 3 assist cosa ti danno?


Il rinnovo!!


----------



## Igniorante (22 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> INTERISTA DIVENTI PAZZO ancora e ancora.



La bile gli deve salire così tanto da uscirgli dalle orecchie!!!!!


----------



## Manchester2003!! (22 Maggio 2022)

Io ero ad Istambul......non posso leggere certi commenti!!


----------



## Pungiglione (22 Maggio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Continuo a vedere l'Inter leggermente favorita per lo scudetto. Hanno qualcosa in più. Sono la squadra più forte


Ricordiamo che hanno dominato 70 minuti


----------



## Viulento (22 Maggio 2022)

suca interista sucaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Maggio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Montolivo ha definito Leao "imbarazzante" ahahahahah lo hanno capito all' ultima giornata



Ha detto di avere "i brividi".
Secondo me ha i brividi per quel zoccolone che ha di fianco, si sarà accorto solo a fine campionato di averla vicino!


----------



## Pit96 (22 Maggio 2022)

Si esulta alla fine. 
Non è ancora finita, chiamatela scaramanzia, pessimismo, esperienza o come volete voi. 
Calma e continuiamo così


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Maggio 2022)

Buoni. 45' di sofferenza ancora.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (22 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> L'Inter che combina? non sto seguendo nulla, sono su una nuvola...


Che se vanno a fare in cu.lo questi qua


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Maggio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Si esulta alla fine.
> Non è ancora finita, chiamatela scaramanzia, pessimismo, esperienza o come volete voi.
> Calma e continuiamo così


Esatto, c'è tempo per esultare, ora rimaniamo concentrati per altri 45 minuti.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Maggio 2022)

Si vede che in molti erano troppo piccoli a Istanbul... FATE I BUONI


----------



## bmb (22 Maggio 2022)

Partite così l'Inter le avrebbe chiuse sul 5 a 0. Siamo scarsi.


----------



## evideon (22 Maggio 2022)

Padovan, dove sei.......!!!


----------



## DavidGoffin (22 Maggio 2022)




----------



## chicagousait (22 Maggio 2022)

Ancora 45 minuti. Io ricordo l'euforia di Istanbul. 

Calma. Non abbiamo vinto ancora nulla


----------



## Pungiglione (22 Maggio 2022)

Dai fare il 4-0 e tenere fino al 70', dopodiché dentro Baka Florenzi Ibra Diaz e pure tata al posto di Leao


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Maggio 2022)

Ma quelli che ridevano di Giroud dove sono?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Maggio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Partite così l'Inter le avrebbe chiuse sul 5 a 0. Siamo scarsi.



Maignan ci ha salvato e ci ridà speranza.


----------



## Sam (22 Maggio 2022)

Intanto sulla Gazza si piange...


"Semplicemente lo Scansuolo, fedele al proprio atteggiamento nelle ultime partite, partecipa alla festa del Milan, con annesso giro di campo con il trofeo"

"Per carità il Milan meriterà alla fine di vincere questa partita e il campionato ma la fortuna non lo abbondana mai. Il gol è passato contemporanemente tra le gambe del difensore e del portiere.
Mai vista una cosa simile da quando vedo il calcio."

"Non hai visto Lazio, Fiorentina e Atalanta. E fanno pure i complimenti."

"Io non ho mai visto cose come Acerbi e Strakosha che prima aiutano Ibra e Tonali, Terraciano che la passa a Leao, Gasparini che lascia in panchina tre titolari e una squadra che passeggia deliberatamente per il campo senza provare a fare due passaggi."

"Voi milanisti parlate di Var che non vi ha favoriti, ma siete sicuri ?
Mi ricordo di un rigore su Zaniolo in MIlan Roma non dato, di un fallo di Giroud prima del goal nel derby , dell'evidente fallo su Pessina da cui parte l'azione del goal di Leao,senza contare gli assist a vs favore in area di alcuni giocatori avversari : Acerbi in Lazio Milano, Terracciano in Milan Fiorentina, Gasperini che ha in odio così tanto l'Inter che promette una cena ai suoi difensori se si scanseranno all'incedere verso la propria porta di un avversario, etc. etc,
Per sempre NERAZZURRO."


----------



## Solo (22 Maggio 2022)

Dai dai dai. Ripeto, voglio il 6-0. Berardi e soci li voglio vedere uscire dal campo con le lacrime agli occhi.


----------



## Raryof (22 Maggio 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Dai fare il 4-0 e tenere fino al 70', dopodiché dentro Baka Florenzi Ibra Diaz e pure tata al posto di Leao


Se ci danno un rigore, dopo 340 settimane senza, lo farei tirare a Mike e NON scherzo.


----------



## Pit96 (22 Maggio 2022)

Bennacer per Tonali, ottimo (perché Sandro ammonito)


----------



## honua (22 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si vede che in molti erano troppo piccoli a Istanbul... FATE I BUONI



Si vede, si vede


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

Trovare subito la concentrazione


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Maggio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se ci danno un rigore, dopo 340 settimane senza, lo farei tirare a Mike e NON scherzo.


Rigore? Cos'è un rigore?


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (22 Maggio 2022)

ah oglioi che fatica sto spostando le scarpe piene di sassolini, sono pronte!!!!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> 0-0


si il risultato lo sapevo, ma è partita vera o stanno facendo passare i 90 minuti depressi e giochicchiano ?


----------



## Sam (22 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Si vede che in molti erano troppo piccoli a Istanbul... FATE I BUONI


Già. Anche troppo piccoli per ricordare Ronaldo che piange contro la Lazio all'ultima giornata.

Meglio aspettare la fine.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Maggio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> si il risultato lo sapevo, ma è partita vera o stanno facendo passare i 90 minuti depressi e giochicchiano ?


Dalle statistiche sembra stiano dominando, hanno già fatto 18 tiri contro 2 della Samp.


----------



## ILMAGO (22 Maggio 2022)

Scamacca vale si e no 8-10
Milioni. Altro che 60 milioni Carnevali! Ahaha vediamo chi sarà il Pirla che lo compra a quelle cifre


----------



## galianivatene (22 Maggio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Intanto sulla Gazza si piange...
> 
> 
> "Semplicemente lo Scansuolo, fedele al proprio atteggiamento nelle ultime partite, partecipa alla festa del Milan, con annesso giro di campo con il trofeo"
> ...


senti come rosicano, musica per le mie orecchie.

Perdenti nati.

Altri 45’


----------



## Andris (22 Maggio 2022)




----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

Peppe Fetish e il padre sapranno che siamo quelli in maglia bianca?!?


----------



## Swaitak (22 Maggio 2022)

il rabbino mi sembrava perplesso


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2022)

Paul Singer starà pensando ai bonus che dovrà sganciare.."meglio vendere ora la società..."


----------



## Swaitak (22 Maggio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Peppe Fetish e il padre sapranno che siamo quelli in maglia bianca?!?


ahaha vero è peppe fetish


----------



## Igniorante (22 Maggio 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> senti come rosicano, musica per le mie orecchie.
> 
> Perdenti nati.
> 
> Altri 45’



Post fantastici, ora ci vorrebbe che la loro squadra di fenomeni non andasse oltre il pareggio, per chiudere in bellezza.


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2022)

Intanto Berluscarno ha fatto scambio con Gazidis di sedie, ,magari quest'ultimo saprà aiutare il vecchio Paul sulle domande di campo


----------



## Sam (22 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Paul Singer starà pensando ai bonus che dovrà sganciare.."meglio vendere ora la società..."


Paul Singer a Pioli


----------



## SoloMVB (22 Maggio 2022)

Ma i 70 mila di San Siro con che animo stanno ancora lì?


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Maggio 2022)

Melme avanti


----------



## Zenos (22 Maggio 2022)

Stiamo giocando troppo molli


----------



## Andris (22 Maggio 2022)




----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

Il Sassuolo con più iniziativa nell'inizio di secondo tempo. CONCENTRATI


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Ma che hanno fatto a sto campo che scivolano tutti? Pazzesco.


----------



## IDRIVE (22 Maggio 2022)

Si alzano cori d'altri tempi. Brividi...


----------



## DavidGoffin (22 Maggio 2022)

Il gol di Perisic che li pianta e se ne va è ancora più bello


----------



## GP7 (22 Maggio 2022)

Ragazzi, solo una cosa. Qui a Reggio Emilia è fantastico, il forum è altrettanto fantastico. Vi porto nel cuore fratelli rossoneri.


----------



## Trixed (22 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ma che hanno fatto a sto campo che scivolano tutti? Pazzesco.


Hanno giocato venerdì sera i playoff di lega pro


----------



## Igniorante (22 Maggio 2022)

Comunque a livello di mentalità e agonismo senza Sandro perdiamo molto


----------



## Zenos (22 Maggio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Il gol di Perisic che li pianta e se ne va è ancora più bello


Alla rube poi...stanno impazzendo


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Bene salamella oggi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Maggio 2022)

Bravo Saele.


----------



## Andris (22 Maggio 2022)

IBRA SI SCALDA, DAI


----------



## Sam (22 Maggio 2022)

2-0 dell'Inter.

Giampaolo nella ripresa era in panchina o è ancora chiuso nello spogliatoio?
No, perché si sono scansati rapidamente.
Qui Marotta ci cova.

EDIT: LOL 3-0. Beh, direi che la domanda vale ancora di più.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Maggio 2022)

Io comunque dopo Instanbul manco sul 3-0 mi sento tranquillo.. Una cicatrice indelebile..
Cmq melme sono 3-0


----------



## Solo (22 Maggio 2022)

Ciao Frattesi, suca interista!!


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Comunque non stiamo giocando più... volevo subito il quarto.


----------



## Igniorante (22 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Alla rube poi...stanno impazzendo



Lo prendono loro?


----------



## Andris (22 Maggio 2022)

pardo

"sassuolo è una bottega cara che non smantella e tiene i suoi talenti"

ahahahah


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2022)

Ma perché ha tolto Tonali??


----------



## Manchester2003!! (22 Maggio 2022)

troppo relax......uff che ansia


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Nooooo Giruuuu tiraaaaa


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

Ma giroud perché non tiraaaaaaaa


----------



## Andris (22 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Comunque non stiamo giocando più... volevo subito il quarto.


un po' di pazienza


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Maggio 2022)

Bene ora che l'Inter sta vincendo possiamo temporeggiare fino al 90' farci tre autogol a turno, cosi si finisce 84 ad 84 e gli rimane in testa il derby perso di rimonta  

Interista diventi pazzo!!!


----------



## Solo (22 Maggio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma perché ha tolto Tonali??


Perché era ammonito


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Kalulu si è già mangiato Traorè due volte.


----------



## Solo (22 Maggio 2022)

Grande Presidente. Però rimani una capra per aver firmato per il Farça.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Maggio 2022)

Non passa più sta mezz'ora


----------



## Zenos (22 Maggio 2022)

Ma è Giroud quello in difesa con Tomori?


----------



## DavidGoffin (22 Maggio 2022)

Leao si è addormentato Giroud gli ha dato una palla al bacio


----------



## Igniorante (22 Maggio 2022)

Che peccato questo gol mangiato, voleva far segnare Rafa


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Maggio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Bene ora che l'Inter sta vincendo possiamo temporeggiare fino al 90' farci tre autogol a turno, cosi si finisce 84 ad 84 e gli rimane in testa il derby perso di rimonta
> 
> Interista diventi pazzo!!!


Ma non scherziamo su ste cose.. Ho 38 anni e inizio ad essere a rischio infarto


----------



## DavidGoffin (22 Maggio 2022)

E io che 10€ sulla samp @13.00 volevo metterlo...figuriamoci Giampollo


----------



## folletto (22 Maggio 2022)

Parte l’ultimo tentativo di gufata su DAZN


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Girù sta facendo di tutto per far segnare Leao.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Che peccato questo gol mangiato, voleva far segnare Rafa


Leao arrivava in corsa, era un'azione troppo rapida per una giocata del genere. Comunque bravi


----------



## Igniorante (22 Maggio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Leao arrivava in corsa, era un'azione troppo rapida per una giocata del genere. Comunque bravi



Infatti ha sbagliato il francese.
Ma ci sta che ora cerchino di far segnare Rafa.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Maggio 2022)

Non so voi ma io ho gli occhi lucidi


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Maggio 2022)

Fate entrare Ibra e fategli segnare un gol.
Solo allora inizierò a tranquillizzarmi


----------



## DavidGoffin (22 Maggio 2022)

"Dopo che ci siamo scuciti da soli lo #scudetto, non voglio più leggere giustificazioni su cessioni illustri ,o atteggiamenti rinunciatari della società, del tipo " il nostro obiettivo è la CL"
E no, caxxo, sei l' #Inter e dovevi aspirare alla seconda stella "

Ahahahhahhahahah


----------



## Solo (22 Maggio 2022)

Alzarla Berardi, alzala!!!


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

Non concludiamo in melina dai. Siamo troppo bassi


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

Entra il grande Ibra. Va fatto segnare. Mettiamoci tutto per lui


----------



## Zenos (22 Maggio 2022)

Arzala Cornutone Arzala!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Maggio 2022)

Voglio il gol di Ibra.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Pioli che schiaffeggia in faccia Ibra <3


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Maggio 2022)

Dai Ibra, un ultimo gol!


----------



## folletto (22 Maggio 2022)

Cooling break…….birra!


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non so voi ma io ho gli occhi lucidi


io ho già pianto ai primi 2 gol. 

il 3° non l'ho visto causa streaming bloccato.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Maggio 2022)

Siamo uno squadrone


----------



## Buciadignho (22 Maggio 2022)

Le melme hanno cominciato a svuotare lo stadio? Dai su, uscire e pulire pure lo sporco inevitabile che fanno per il solo fatto di esistere. Bisogna disinfestare San Siro da 70 mila escrementi, facciano in fretta.

Interista diventi pazzoooo!!!


----------



## DavidGoffin (22 Maggio 2022)

Guarda quegli schifosi del sassuolo come ci credono ancora


----------



## Roger84 (22 Maggio 2022)

Ragazziiiii....mi sto commovendo!


----------



## Djici (22 Maggio 2022)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dai Ibra, un ultimo gol!


Come Pippo. Super gol a l'ultima partita. Dai dai


----------



## Manchester2003!! (22 Maggio 2022)

Pioli ha dato uno schiaffetto ad Ibra......h rischiato la vita!!


----------



## Andris (22 Maggio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Non so voi ma io ho gli occhi lucidi





>


----------



## Manchester2003!! (22 Maggio 2022)

Sulla Rai dicono che a Milano intanto fanno la passerella.....mah!!


----------



## IDRIVE (22 Maggio 2022)

Interista, comincia a preparare la toppa per la maglia...


----------



## Zenos (22 Maggio 2022)




----------



## Sam (22 Maggio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Pioli che schiaffeggia in faccia Ibra <3


A Paulo Dybala e Leonardo Bonucci piace questo elemento.


----------



## Andris (22 Maggio 2022)

vai Zlatan


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Maggio 2022)




----------



## Ecthelion (22 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


>


HA HA HA Pagliaccio immondo suka!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


>


 Che qualcuno di buona volontà vada a scavare le interviste a inizio anno plz


----------



## Le Grand Milan (22 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Inizio ad avere le lacrime fratelli..


Ciao fratè guarda che sul 3 a 0 ho pianto anch'io sommerso dall'emozione.

ps: sono contentissimo anche per te vecchio cuore che ne ha vissute tante.

Ma chi se ne frega di Mbappe  Sempre e solo Milan!


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

noooooo guardalineee noooooo


----------



## Andris (22 Maggio 2022)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Pure sta gioia a Ibra. Maledetti.


----------



## DavidGoffin (22 Maggio 2022)

Nooooooooooooooo era un assist al bacio


----------



## Swaitak (22 Maggio 2022)

Daiii ma regalateglio


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

Ibra mio. Diamo tutto. Deve segnare


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Offside di 5 cm con la spalla... peccato....


----------



## Andris (22 Maggio 2022)

dove sta il fuorigioco ???
non si vede niente pure con la linea, ma vergognatevi


----------



## IDRIVE (22 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


>


Bellissima, ma in testa non manca qualcosa?


----------



## Milanoide (22 Maggio 2022)

Se proprio deve entrare Romagnoli, spero esca Calabria e non Kalulu o Tomori


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Maggio 2022)

Fino all'ultimo, ma meglio così, avrebbero detto che l'abbiamo rubata


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Dai buona partita di Salamella 
Pioli che mette Romagnoli


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Entra Romagna. PAURAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

Vabbè abbiamo smantellato.


----------



## Solo (22 Maggio 2022)

Giusto far entrare Romagnoli. Nonostante sia stato degradato a riserva non ha mai rotto le palle.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Fate segnare Ibra maledetti.


----------



## folletto (22 Maggio 2022)

Non so se giocherebbe nel Sassuolo (cit.)


----------



## Manchester2003!! (22 Maggio 2022)

Ibra daiiiii!!!!


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Maggio 2022)

Fozzzaaaaaaa pazzzzooooooo


----------



## rossonerosud (22 Maggio 2022)

Admin prepara il topic per i CAMPIONI D'ITALIA!!!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (22 Maggio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> HA HA HA Pagliaccio immondo suka!


Caro Etchelion sei un ragazzo che apprezzo molto ma su questa cosa sbagli di brutto.
Sucare è la specialità della signora Chalanoglu soprannominata "Signora Algida"!!


----------



## UDG (22 Maggio 2022)

Lo sanno che mancano 10 minuti vero?


----------



## Devil man (22 Maggio 2022)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Che qualcuno di buona volontà vada a scavare le interviste a inizio anno plz


Da farle diventare virale su Twitter


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Pioli impazzito, già festeggia.


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

Pioli non sta nella pelle ahahahah


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (22 Maggio 2022)

Il capitoneeeeee dajeeee


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Finalmente un coro bellissimo.... Calhanoglu figlio di p.......


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Maggio 2022)

Romagnoli è entrato giusto in tempo per farci prendere gol.


----------



## Butcher (22 Maggio 2022)

Ragazzi! Tutto bellissimo, abbracciamoci!
Stasera si festeggia alla faccia di tutti


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Ma Diaz che batte veloce è pazzo???


----------



## DavidGoffin (22 Maggio 2022)

Godo Pioli che esulta prima del dovuto

Pioli quello che davano per perdente vince in faccia pure a Spalletti


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Maggio 2022)

*VINCEREMO IL TRICOLORRRRRRRRRRRRRRR*


----------



## Goro (22 Maggio 2022)

Dopo tante sofferenze, ancora non ci credo


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2022)

*GUARDATE IN ALTO, GUARDATE NI ALTO!*


----------



## Andris (22 Maggio 2022)

IL MITO DEL MAPEI STADIUM



>


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Maggio 2022)

Ma il cornuto di Istanbul farà ancora qualche post provocatorio su Instagram ora?


----------



## mandraghe (22 Maggio 2022)

Ragazzi io sto preoccupato per Padovan.


Qualcuno mandi la polizia a casa sua. Ho paura che commetterà qualche gesto inconsulto.


----------



## Solo (22 Maggio 2022)

Dai però, giochiamo ancora cinque minuti porco cane


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

Oh, non fate cazzate eh... voglio la miglior difesa del campionato.


----------



## Manchester2003!! (22 Maggio 2022)

Piazza Duomo gia' piena......


----------



## kYMERA (22 Maggio 2022)

NOOOOOOOO LEAOOOOO


----------

